# Post those Hunting Gear Deals!!!



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Fellas, 
Let's make this thread a place to post any deals on any hunting gear. Rebates, good prices, or even clearance items are welcome! Help other hunters find good deals on things they are needing for the upcoming season!


----------



## GAGE

Dicks is still having their trail cam sale, that quite a few of us has taken advantage of. The sale ends on the 20th.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

What's their deals looking like?


----------



## dixiecutter

bought some leftover camo at wallyworld the other day. tag said $12, but rung up at $6. 6 dollar camo pants. no kidding


----------



## Buck Dropper

Walmart is the hunter's dream. I got $150 worth of hunting gear on clearance for $20 after deer season. After turkey season I got around $400 worth of decoys and calls for $70. 

I'm talking $1.50 for a box of 20 turkey loads, $3 pair of pants, $2 shirts and gloves, $75 decoys for $5. They always have too much inventory. This was at 3-4 different Walmarts in a 30 mile radius.


----------



## Hunting Teacher

Buck Dropper said:


> Walmart is the hunter's dream. I got $150 worth of hunting gear on clearance for $20 after deer season. After turkey season I got around $400 worth of decoys and calls for $70.
> 
> I'm talking $1.50 for a box of 20 turkey loads, $3 pair of pants, $2 shirts and gloves, $75 decoys for $5. They always have too much inventory. This was at 3-4 different Walmarts in a 30 mile radius.


Dang I wish! 
Our WalMarts down here in what was the South and now is Newer York don't have enough hunting inventory to have extra. Gotta get up north of Lake City before we really start seeing enough hunting stuff to actually find something to buy! That is some incredible deals!!


----------



## shdw633

*I beat the system.....kind of...*

Bass Pro is having their fall classic and during that they have the Endura skin base layers on sale for 50% off and in the add they listed them as $11.97 for the pants and $14.97 for the shirt....but that is for their small sizes I guess, because when I got there the 2X sizes would have been nearly $18 for the pants and $20 for the shirt.  So I went home, got on the computer and ordered them that way and got the advertised prices of $12 and $15 and had them ship it to the store for pickup for free which saved me about $30 after tax over what I would have paid AT THE SAME STORE!!!!!  So watch out for those advertised prices because they may not appear to be as good as you can get online from the very vendor doing the advertising!!


----------



## ryanh487

dixiecutter said:


> bought some leftover camo at wallyworld the other day. tag said $12, but rung up at $6. 6 dollar camo pants. no kidding



Girlfriend had a pair of camo pants marked at $18.88 ring up at $2 at self check out.  We paid and I sent her back to try another pair but the others rang up full price.


----------



## model88_308

Need New Gloves? Larry's place is running a darn good deal with about $17 off of $19 gloves. Yup, about $2 and ship free on a $25 order.

Midway USA #939130084


----------



## The Fever

Sign up to Sierra Trading post's website and they will constantly send you awesome coupons. Got a 180 dollar pair of lacrosse aerohead hunting boots for 50 bucks last year.


----------



## bilgerat

Muddy treestands on sale at Rural king with free shipping
http://newsletter.ruralking.com/201...paign=treestands&utm_content=view-as-web-page


----------



## Bucaramus

*Snake Boots*

Just bought a pair of Lacrosse Mudlight rubber snake boots at Cabelas on sale for $99 down from $159 I believe. Shipped to my house, free shipping since my size wasn't in stock.


----------



## walters

*Muck boots*

dicks in Anderson had a clearance table with boots on it a few days ago, bought a pair of muck boots for 49.00 and a pair of snake boots for 49.00


----------



## riprap

For those interested in food plots, groundhog max is on sale at Cabela's  for $299.


----------



## Batgirl

Dick's is having a flash sale until 10 pm ET, today.  They have the Viper Summit Classic climbing stand for $169.99 plus tax (if you mark pick up at store, no shipping).  

They have other hunting items on sale during this flash sale also.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/c...950176651&csc=786861&csa=949885531&csu=787489


----------



## Scotsman

As mentioned above, Bass Pro is in the midst of their Fall Hunting Classic sale. Good deals with trade-ins. . .even on boots, trail cams, other gear. Details here: Bass Pro


----------



## XJfire75

I'm on the lookout for some women's early season camo of y'all come across any deals let me know!


----------



## GT-40 GUY

This is great stuff to camouflage anything. Should last 20 + years. Doesn't smell like burlap does. Here is a good vest also.

gt40


----------



## bronco611

buck dropper, don't take all the deals there. I run a route through that area and take my lunch breaks after season to stroll wally world. if you can catch them right you can come out good, but you gotta be there at the right time.


----------



## Deerhead

Here is a real deal!  

ScentBlocker is offering 50% off all items on their website until 8/31/16.  

http://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/

Now that's a deal!


----------



## shdw633

R and D reported in the Trail Cam section of the board that Rogers Sporting Goods is having a sale on Moultrie Gen 2 M-880's for $69.  Buy two and the shipping is free.  I found a thread for this sale for all to follow and thanks R and D for the heads up!!

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...ras/moultrie-m-880-gen2-mini-game-camera.html


----------



## GT-40 GUY

A new ad from Sportsman Guide. Only good to 8-31-16.

gt40


----------



## bilgerat

*9.99 Thermacell*

$9.99 Thermacell 
its pink camo but still a good deal
https://www.thermacell.com/products/mosquito-repellents/specials/realtree-ap-pink-repeller


----------



## ryanh487

XJfire75 said:


> I'm on the lookout for some women's early season camo of y'all come across any deals let me know!



My girlfriend found some awesome deals at cabelas in their discount room.  bought about $400 worth of stuff for $100. It changes regularly and you have to dig, but there are good deals to be found.
Also, look at youth clothing. it's generally cheaper and depending on her size she may be able to get away with youth pants and cold weather gear. Mens shirts can also work for T's, and are cheaper than the women's lines too.  Got my girl some youth sized insulated bibs from walmart for 1/4 the price of the women's wear bibs from anywhere that carried them.


----------



## shdw633

bilgerat said:


> $9.99 Thermacell
> its pink camo but still a good deal
> https://www.thermacell.com/products/mosquito-repellents/specials/realtree-ap-pink-repeller



Thanks for the heads up!!!  I just bought 2 of them, I don't care what color they are for that price!!!!


----------



## RABJR

It doesn't look like the fuel cartridges and pads come with the pink thermacell.


----------



## law dawg

cabelas has 10x50 Vortex Diamond backs on sale for $119.88.


----------



## BigBrett

Academy in Augusta has summit viper classic for $179. Only 3 left after I got mine this morning but can get raincheck


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors

$199 for Steiner 3-9x42 scope at Academy. Clearance price is $680 at most stores, but this one had them for $199. I bought all they had.


----------



## ryanh487

Cabelas has a hawk 2 man ladder with the trampoline/millenium style seats for $180.  18' at the rail, high/angled back with lumbar contour, extra wide seats.  Getting mine put together to hang tomorrow morning and it is one solid, well built stand and looks like it will be exceedingly comfortable and spacious.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors

ryanh487 said:


> Cabelas has a hawk 2 man ladder with the trampoline/millenium style seats for $180.  18' at the rail, high/angled back with lumbar contour, extra wide seats.  Getting mine put together to hang tomorrow morning and it is one solid, well built stand and looks like it will be exceedingly comfortable and spacious.



You will like it. Got one last year and it is very well made.


----------



## southerndraw

shdw633 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!!  I just bought 2 of them, I don't care what color they are for that price!!!!



And...you probably don't have to worry about anyone stealing them, it's a good deal.


----------



## shdw633

southerndraw said:


> And...you probably don't have to worry about anyone stealing them, it's a good deal.



True!!


----------



## XJfire75

ryanh487 said:


> My girlfriend found some awesome deals at cabelas in their discount room.  bought about $400 worth of stuff for $100. It changes regularly and you have to dig, but there are good deals to be found.
> Also, look at youth clothing. it's generally cheaper and depending on her size she may be able to get away with youth pants and cold weather gear. Mens shirts can also work for T's, and are cheaper than the women's lines too.  Got my girl some youth sized insulated bibs from walmart for 1/4 the price of the women's wear bibs from anywhere that carried them.




That's exactly what I just did. Found some good youth camo clearance for her and total I can get everything from lightweight t shirts to jacket and pants for $80 instead of like $250. 

She's 5'0" and 105lb so she's barely a youth large. Haha. Score!


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> $199 for Steiner 3-9x42 scope at Academy. Clearance price is $680 at most stores, but this one had them for $199. I bought all they had.



Would love to find one of these!


Walmart here in SC is having a clearance sale on guns.  Found a Ruger American .243 tonight for $199.00.   Price was still marked $380ish until they scanned it.  .308 and .30-06 were also available but they are going fast.


----------



## shootemall

It's not exclusive to hunting, but we all gotta eat, and they have detergent, and what not... Target has 10% off everything Sunday only with a coupon. Text Run to 827438 to get the coupon. Plus unlike Wally world, target still matches competitors ads if you bring it in, and the competition has it cheaper.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Luke Deer Commander great thread. Let's keep the deals coming guys I went ahead and made it a "Sticky" thread.


----------



## jskp89

Heads up! Cabelas has Vortex viper HS LR 4-16x50 FFP XLR MOA rifle scope on sale. Regular $899.00 for $449.00. Crazy deal for anyone looking for an excellent fist focal plane long range scope. I ordered 2!


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Just got this sent to me. Watch the video.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...ernal&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=e636g#TBD

gt40


----------



## shdw633

RABJR said:


> It doesn't look like the fuel cartridges and pads come with the pink thermacell.



Got my Thermacell's in today and they did come with the fuel cartridges and pads.


----------



## smsbearshockey

*Scent control - Home built Scent Crusher*

Scent control users, 
I'm a hardcore scent control advocate.  I use scent control clothing, wash, ozonics, golf cart, etc...  And, of course,  I play the wind.  So far, I've seen noticeable results.  So I began studying the NEW scent crusher wheeled tote and investigating the concept in hopes to gain a little more edge on Mr. Buck Nasty.  After searching, I've found a similar generator (I think it's actually the same one with different stickers)online for a fraction of the cost.  From China, it's $25-30.  Stateside it sells for $60-90on ebay/amazon.   The exact tote that they use is available from Wal-Mart for $20.  Online the package is $200-300.  Making it yourself can get you in the $50-120 range.   There are some less expensive units out there is you look hard enough.  You'll need at least 500 mg/hr and 12 volt/110v adapters.  It works great for eliminating odor in your clothes or anything you put in the container.   Hope this helps save ya'll some $$$

Here's the Ozone generator: 
O3 Pure Multi-Purpose Ozone Generator 500mg/hr 12V 110
by O3 Pure/Kel

Tote:  Sterilite 40 gallon wheeled tote


----------



## kiltman

> Scent control - Home built Scent Crusher



  Does the unit come with the car charger adapter?


----------



## smsbearshockey

yes.  the one I ordered had both.


----------



## kiltman

Archery release on sale online only at Cabela's, $19.88.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home/fgodd-additional-hot-buys%7C/pc/105625080/c/526771980/truglo-174-nitrus-velcro-release/2121133.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffgodd-additional-hot-buys%2F_%2FN-1112819%2FNo-48%3FWTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNP%26recordsPerPage%3D48


----------



## Atpruitt89

kiltman said:


> Archery release on sale online only at Cabela's, $19.88.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/home/fgodd-additional-hot-buys%7C/pc/105625080/c/526771980/truglo-174-nitrus-velcro-release/2121133.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffgodd-additional-hot-buys%2F_%2FN-1112819%2FNo-48%3FWTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNP%26recordsPerPage%3D48



Actually was down to $17 today. Grabbed one of those right up.


----------



## kiltman

Sale is on for 3 days (9/17 - 19).  Great prices for camo clothes!

Natural Gear

http://www.fieldsupply.com/natural-gear-pants-shirts-jackets-from-20-bucks-bd.html?source=pepperjam&publisherId=2980&clickId=1723633746

Scent blocker 60% off (2 hours left 9/17)
http://www.fieldsupply.com/a-scent-off-the-old-block-and-it-smells-good-60-off-scent-blocker-gear-base-layers-outerwear-headwear-more-1.html


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Checkout Rogers sporting goods website for awesome trail cam deals fellas!


----------



## Gaswamp

Tag


----------



## Atpruitt89

Summit Hang On marked down at Cabelas 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt.../Ne-1000004800?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## Yota87

Atpruitt89 said:


> Summit Hang On marked down at Cabelas
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt.../Ne-1000004800?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU



I ordered one of the summit perch hang on stands the other day. Definitely a good deal for 40 bucks.


----------



## Pavy

Great deal on ATV tires with free shipping (not Prime) on Amazon.  Shipping was supposed to take a week, but they were overnighted at no charge.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EDNUIS4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kiltman

Game Cam deal from Midway USA.. $100.00 off

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/967647/stealth-cam-px12-field-ready-infrared-game-camera-combo-10-mp-brown?cm_mmc=pe_weekly-_-hotbuy-_-stealth_cam_px12-_-20161026


----------



## kiltman

Only good until 10 o'clock tonight, online only.  

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=92411716&redirectfrmcatfam=true&prevCatId=114418536&prevcp=2460170.50628776.111061846


----------



## oldfella1962

I'm going to buy an Excalibur recurve crossbow after this season ends. Do any stores normally have good post-season sales on these?


----------



## model88_308

Browning He**'s Canyon Primaloft Bibs. Retail about $230. Sierra Trading post has them for $99 + shipping. Excellent quality!

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/br...=PCGOOGLES6&currency=USD&codes-processed=true


----------



## hicktownboy

Daily Deals on Cabelas has Realtree All Purpose pants for $13.99m regular $34.99.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48


----------



## XJfire75

Anybody finding any early Black Friday deals? I'm in search of some trail cams and insulated hunting boots


----------



## Yota87

Some really good deals listed.
https://www.scentlok.com/shop/black-friday/


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Zeiss Conquest on sale at cabelas!


----------



## hicktownboy

Wildgame Trail Cam for $35 with free shipping.  Never used this model but for $35 I am gonna give it a try.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...70516396.4414427.18264456&categoryId=16113726


----------



## Bubba_1122

Stopped in Sports Center in Perry today. 

All archery gear is on sale (25% off). Bought FMJ arrows for $56 for 6 (normally $76).

I thought that was a heckova deal (they have 340's, 500's and a few 400's (which is what I shoot).

They also offered to cut them for me (don't know if there's a charge for that (I have my own set up so didn't)).


----------



## Broken Tine

*15' Ameristep Ladder $59.00*

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Ladder-Stand/50887893

Free shipping if you ship to your local store and pick it up.


----------



## hicktownboy

http://www.simmonssportinggoods.com/wildgame-innovations-blade-4-micro-digital-trail-camera-w4ex/

No experience with this cam, but I looks to be a good deal!


----------



## Gaswamp

Midway has the Gorilla safety Harness on sale for $27


----------



## Broken Tine

*Wildgame Innovations Camera*

http://www.simmonssportinggoods.com...nhanced-infrared-digital-scouting-camera-n6e/

Add $10 for shipping.
Even with shipping - still an inexpensive camera.


----------



## Snookpimpin

come on there has to be something good going on POST deer season!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Broken Tine

The Walmart stores near me have all of their deer season camo 50% off or better. All the archery equipment is on clearance. Feeders are on clearance. Also, the flashlights, headlamps, spotlights, knife sets, and tools sets left over from Christmas are all on clearance. Check your local stores since it seems deals differ from store to store.


----------



## shdw633

*Ebay having big Memorial Day sale*

Ebay is having a big sale right now for memorial day on sporting goods. I saw Browning trail cams for $70 and then they have a coupon code for an additional 20% off which would bring it down to $56 and free shipping, I saw a Browning Strike Force for $130 which would be $104 after the 20% discount and I also saw a Covert cellular trail camera for around $174, after the additional 20% off.  They also have other sporting goods on sale as well with the extra 20% off, like crossbows.

Check it out: http://www.ebay.com/deals


----------



## XJfire75

Good deal on last year's Primos cam. $30 with free shipping. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332247537950


----------



## ucfireman

Walmart in Centerville has Moultrie A20i for 49.00 as well as some other primos for cheaper.


----------



## Jcurtis4

Dicks sporting goods ha primos proof cams for around 36$ this weekend. They're 100$ normally and are great cams. Free shipping too


----------



## Gaswamp

buck grub 2.97 
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...nt-15ehaubckgrb20lbbhbg/15ehaubckgrb20lbbhbg?


----------



## XJfire75

Dicks has some good deals on a flash sale til tonight. Trail cams and apparel

https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/f/up-to-50-off-trail-cameras-flash-sale


----------



## jlt4800

30% off code for Drake products including the non typical line....FSHL15     Drakes website only.


----------



## shdw633

*One man ladder stands*

Was at the Academy Sports in Orlando and they had their one man Game Gear ladder stands on sale for $49.  Stand looked very comfortable and if I was looking for a stand right now I would have grabbed all three of them.  I can't speak for all the Academy's but if your looking for a one man it might be worth a visit right now as that's about 1/2 price to about anything else I've seen that nice.


----------



## Vaughn726

Looks to be a decent sale at Dicks.                     
https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/c/hunting-flash-sale


----------



## samuelcruz

*Checked out daily deals!*

Hunting rifles daily deals, I do check this for daily deals on ARs. Found this one at search engine - AR 15 daily deals.


----------



## shdw633

*Good deal on Thompson Center Compass Rifles*

https://www.kygunco.com/Search/Ajax...ating=&Type=&IsFirearm=&MinPrice=0&MinPrice=0

They have a $75 rebate that goes with those prices.  Get a combo gun/Vortex scope for under $300 and gun only for under $200.  Some guns are on backorder but the prices are good until the end of December I am lead to understand.  I think if your looking for a good rifle without spending an arm and a leg, this looks pretty good.


----------



## mdgreco191

If you are a Cabelas rewards member check your email.  They are sending out $20 off $100 coupons that are good until 10/17.  Used mine last night.  Can't usually beat 20% off.


----------



## XJfire75

Bumping this up for Black Friday deals. I’m always looking for a good <$100 trail cam and tree stands. 

Post what y’all find. 

I know Academy is gonna have a 3 pack of WGI Terra 10 cams for $100. Not a bad camera other than white out night pics if your feeder is closer than 15’ away. Seems like a good trigger. Still on first set of batteries with over 2000 pics.


----------



## Gaswamp

XJfire75 said:


> Bumping this up for Black Friday deals. I’m always looking for a good <$100 trail cam and tree stands.
> 
> Post what y’all find.
> 
> I know Academy is gonna have a 3 pack of WGI Terra 10 cams for $100. Not a bad camera other than white out night pics if your feeder is closer than 15’ away. Seems like a good trigger. Still on first set of batteries with over 2000 pics.



check out Simmons sporting goods


----------



## Torre87

Not sure how long this deal is going on, but I love my Vortex Diamondback binoculars.
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...d=0&itemGUID=0003ba7eac10a05e6b04f4b3ddd3ce4c


----------



## rance56

18 bucks for a 30 foot life line, only have till 10 pm
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...pe-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb?

millennium hang on for 60 bucks and a free HSS ultralight safety harness
http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...ium-m-hang-on-tree-stand/2278555.uts?slotId=5


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

rance56 said:


> 18 bucks for a 30 foot life line, only have till 10 pm
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...pe-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb?
> 
> millennium hang on for 60 bucks and a free HSS ultralight safety harness
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...ium-m-hang-on-tree-stand/2278555.uts?slotId=5



Was gonna pull the trigger on that M25 until I got to the payment screen and $59.99 turned into $90.


----------



## rance56

I have a Dick’s sporting goods close by an had them
Do price match then free ship to store to save the shipping cost


----------



## shdw633

*Bushnell Wireless Camera*

Been a pretty slow holiday season as far as deals go!! Everyone seems to be trying to get top dollar for their stuff this year. That being said, Cabelas is offering a deal on the Bushnell Wireless camera if anyone is interested.  They are selling the camera for $299.99 and Bushnell is giving a 25% rebate off the purchase price through December 31st.  That would get you the camera for about $225 and I believe they have free shipping going on as well.  Thought I would pass that along.


----------



## Curvebow05

Cabelas has their Bow/rifle pack on sale for $74.88 and is a great piece of gear for anyone who does any walking into their hunting area. Half off is a pretty good deal for me.


----------



## BradW

Numrich Gun Parts occasionally sends out coupons, last one they sent out around Thanksgiving and ran through end of December was for 20% off. They are at gunpartscorp.com. Good place if you need replacement parts for old firearms you have, or you want to get into building firearms from parts kits. Quite a few folks picked up Yugo M72 kits and saved $50 off the normal $250 price for example.


----------



## Vaughn726

Pretty decent sale at Academy.                                                 https://www.academy.com/


----------



## Vaughn726

Summit Viper SD $175.29 at Amazon                               https://tinyurl.com/ybgy8oyq


----------



## shdw633

Vaughn726 said:


> Summit Viper SD $175.29 at Amazon                               https://tinyurl.com/ybgy8oyq



Thanks for the heads up!  The Summit Mini Viper is also on sale for $161.13 on Amazon if someone is looking for something a couple of pounds lighter.

https://www.amazon.com/Summit-Trees...=1517496196&sr=1-7&keywords=summit+treestands


----------



## XIronheadX

Dicks Flash Sale just started for 14 hrs. E3 80 bucks. Aggressor 140.


----------



## shdw633

*Trail Camera Deal*

I don't know if many of you know this; however, Bushnell is coming out with a new cellular camera called the Impulse. This 20mp camera is a blackout with a 100 foot range but what is great about the camera is it has GPS location so that if your camera is stolen it can be tracked by your phone via GPS, also you have on demand picture capability as well as the ability to have video sent to you via your phone. There are other features that are pretty cool about this camera and I am not here to sell the camera just to let you know that the camera will go for $300; however, you can pre-order the camera through CAMLOCKbox.com for just $250 right now. I have only found a couple of other places like Cabelas that are even advertising that they are selling this camera and they have both been for $300. You can also pay for this via paypal for a little more buying security if you wish to do so. I purchased one and thought I would pass this along to anyone that is thinking about getting one for next season. They have Verizon and ATT models but run through the Bushnell website for pictures, I do think you need one of those plans though for the videos though, I'm not sure.

http://store.camlockbox.com/bushnell...amera-119900v/


----------



## shdw633

*Bruin Ambush 410 crossbow deal*

The Bruin Ambush 410 Crossbow is currently on sale through Ebay for $275.99 and if you put in the code PRESDAY, it takes off another $50. I have the 370 model and like it but am still contemplating getting the 410 just because of the molded riser and of course extra speed. Just thought I would pass this along.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bruin-Ambu...029448&hash=item544bcfa946:g:DQ4AAOSwggpZdkPF


----------



## shdw633

*Spypoint Cellular Camera on Sale for $192*

At least for today and you have to put in the code PRETTYDAY when you buy it to get that price.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Spypoint-L...201739?hash=item5205d5954b:g:aWEAAOSwpVpaikxi


----------



## pikehunter

Good deal at Walmart on a great scope for the $$..Leupold VX-1. This is $30 cheaper than I found on Amazon, Optics Planet or anywhere else..
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Leupold-...40-Matte-Black-Finish-Duplex-Reticle/21707515


----------



## shdw633

shdw633 said:


> At least for today and you have to put in the code PRETTYDAY when you buy it to get that price.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Spypoint-L...201739?hash=item5205d5954b:g:aWEAAOSwpVpaikxi



This deal got better and now you can get this camera for a little over $168 with the code PSPRINGBF on Ebay.  You can only get 1 with the code I believe but still, a cellular camera for $168, that's not bad!!


----------



## Vaughn726

I don't know anything about this climber but it might be something you can use.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/300LB-Tree-Stand-Climber-Climbing-Hunting-Camping/196644275#read-more


----------



## XJfire75

If anyone needs a cheap black flash trail camera eBay has a 16mo cheap. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222892056831


----------



## shdw633

*X-stand climbers on sale*

If anyone is looking for one of these stands this is about as inexpensive as I have ever found them...$106 to $153 for non-members and free shipping right now, even less if you are a member.  

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/x-stand-x-1-climbing-tree-stand?a=1879445

They have lowered the prices on one of the stands.


----------



## shdw633

*Good price on crossbow*

If your a member of Sportsmans Guide or even if your not, this is a great price for a crossbow package for those wanting to get into the sport without spending a ton of money to see if they like it.  It's 285 fps and the reviews look pretty good on the bow.  It's $124 for members and $137 for non-members.  Just thought I would put it out there.  On Ebay these bows are going for around the mid $200's.

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/sa-sports-ambush-crossbow-package?a=969673


----------



## shdw633

*Great deal on a deer cart*

Ok, I bought this and I got a notice that it has shipped; however, I am wary as to whether it will get here or not.  I used Paypal so I am not afraid that I will not get my money back if it doesn't come in; however, what I am saying is I would use Paypal instead of just paying for this with a credit card....in other words, buyer beware, if you can't stand to lose the $13 I wouldn't buy it.

Now that the disclaimer is done...I could not resist the price on this and have purchased it.  I mean seriously, $13 for a deer cart that normally runs between $50 and $80 bucks.  I am taking my chances on this and am willing to wait till mid July for it to get here.  If it doesn't then I will go through Paypal and get my money back and if that doesn't work I have thrown more at the lottery then this so I'm taking my chances!!  It states they have 3 left so I thought I would pass it on for those risk takers out there like me!!!  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Deer-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## sghoghunter

If you get the exact cart in the pictures it's the same one I bout about 5 yrs ago and have had no problems at all with it. Me and my brother even bungee strapped 3 deer on it and pulled them out 1/2 a mile on a wma


----------



## shdw633

Moultrie is having a special on refurbs. I just picked up three 888i's for $30 each plus tax and shipping. They have several different models at deep discounts and they don't usually last long so if you want one I wouldn't wait too long to check them out.

https://www.moultriefeeders.com/specials


----------



## DCHunter

shdw633 said:


> Moultrie is having a special on refurbs. I just picked up three 888i's for $30 each plus tax and shipping. They have several different models at deep discounts and they don't usually last long so if you want one I wouldn't wait too long to check them out.
> 
> https://www.moultriefeeders.com/specials



I ordered 2. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DoubleRR

figures    my luck     "out of Stock"


----------



## shdw633

Did anyone, other than me, get an email from Moultrie canceling their camera order from last week?  I order 3 of the refurbished M-888i and then sent me an email that indicated they oversold and was canceling the order.


----------



## bonecollector123

Yea I got the same Email and then a email/survey on their customer service. I told them it was good right up to the point they sold me a camera they didn't have to sell.


----------



## shdw633

bonecollector123 said:


> Yea I got the same Email and then a email/survey on their customer service. I told them it was good right up to the point they sold me a camera they didn't have to sell.



They are going to lose some customers for sure on this one.....I know, I'm one of them they lost.


----------



## DCHunter

Yeah, I got the same email.


----------



## bonecollector123

I just got an email offering me 50% off anything on thier website so I guess they are trying to make up for it. That counts for something.


----------



## shdw633

bonecollector123 said:


> I just got an email offering me 50% off anything on thier website so I guess they are trying to make up for it. That counts for something.



Doesn't count for much in my book, as a matter of fact it makes me wonder if they are trying to make up for their blunder or if it's a bait and switch kind of situation.  Offer something at a great price that is very limited in supply and then tell the customer it's sold out but you can buy these more expensive ones at a discounted price.  Too bad that I think that way but you have to wonder about that in todays business environment.


----------



## bonecollector123

Very true but 50% is 50%


----------



## shdw633

bonecollector123 said:


> Very true but 50% is 50%



That's true.  I do believe you can also use that 50% off on any of their products which would make some of that higher priced product more affordable.  Hard to be the spreader they have in there for $229, with that discount it would be $115 which is a good deal and I have had mine for over 16 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## Deerhead

I just used my 50% off for a feeder $70 to my door.  What a deal.  The thing is a really did not need another trail camera.  But they were so cheep why not.  It did not work out.  Now I just saved $70 on something I would have made out of wood for 2x as much.


----------



## Huntmaster2

Good deal on some shotgun shells. They seem to be backordered, but maybe you can still pick them up.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/bar...super-game-loads-per-case/735153.uts?slotId=4


----------



## grady white

Quick View


X-Stand Safe Climb Rope Safety Syst


----------



## grady white

^^ 30 foot lifelines for $18.89 at SG ...that's less than half of what I have paid for a hunter safety system lifeline ...the reviews all look great ..ordered 8 of them, I can't buy the material in bulk to make my own for that price


----------



## JustUs4All

Another thread got me looking for a boom or boomless sprayer.  I have a spot sprayer but I want a boom or boomless for the roads and trails.  I just found this one on sale at True Value:

25 gal tank, 4 gal-per-min pump, 2 nozzle boomless, with a spot spray wand.  Mfg by SMV Industries.  It is on sale for $209, regularly $349.  There is also a $10 coupon code on the website for the next couple of days bringing the cost down to $199.

The 25 gal, 2 gal-per-min, single nozzle is not on sale and goes for $279 if you prefer.  

Here is a link:  https://www.truevalue.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=atv+sprayer


----------



## dixiecutter

Straps for those long hikers who like to trick out their tree climber, like me:

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/291515/military-surplus-alice-shoulder-straps


----------



## ssmith

Luke.Deer.Commander said:


> Fellas,
> Let's make this thread a place to post any deals on any hunting gear. Rebates, good prices, or even clearance items are welcome! Help other hunters find good deals on things they are needing for the upcoming season!


----------



## rosewood

https://www.smith-wesson.com/2018-summer-savings-promotion


----------



## shdw633

He just a quick note to let you all know to watch Ebay for times when they will throw a 10 to 20% discount on items you may be buying. Yesterday they had a 15% off anything you put in your cart up to a $100 discount, which is just under $700 in merchandise and today they are having a 15% discount through certain sellers; however, you have to do your due diligence to insure you're getting the best price when they have it with only certain sellers. That being said you can get this Millenium Aluminum Lock on for around $130 right now after the 15% discount that is going on right now with this seller is applied. This seems to be something Ebay has been doing more often and I have gotten some great deals with it. I could have bought a new X-stand climber with seat/shooting rail attachment for a little over $118 yesterday had I not already had one. Just thought I would pass that along.  Look under the section that shows where you bid to see where it says pay only $130.89 (Show me how)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Millen...2010,yianniswine,zwilling_j.a._henckels&rt=nc


----------



## ucfireman

Have been waiting for Dicks camera trade event. Not as goo as past years but here it is.
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/s/game-cam-trade-in-event


----------



## gobbleinwoods

$50 for an originally priced $150 is good IMO.   I traded in two old, one not functioning, and put the new ones out a week ago.   Have not yet pulled the cards but will do so later this week and will report on the pic quality.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dicks Sporting Goods - Online Only - https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/s/shipping-value-promo-details


----------



## c-rig king

gobbleinwoods said:


> $50 for an originally priced $150 is good IMO.   I traded in two old, one not functioning, and put the new ones out a week ago.   Have not yet pulled the cards but will do so later this week and will report on the pic quality.


Interested in what you find out. Looking to buy before the promo ends if quality is at least decent.


----------



## XJfire75

BFO for $10 shipped!!

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/whitetail-bowhunters-fatal-obsession-2oz-bfo/


----------



## nrh0011

Danner Pronghorn GTX $140, didn't have my size but this is a great price. 

https://www.blackovis.com/index.php...G5nNyB2b2583QVmDFlTXQbfwLizG_l3gaAlFtEALw_wcB


----------



## Duff

nrh0011 said:


> Danner Pronghorn GTX $140, didn't have my size but this is a great price.
> 
> https://www.blackovis.com/index.php...G5nNyB2b2583QVmDFlTXQbfwLizG_l3gaAlFtEALw_wcB



Great price for great boots^^^^


----------



## Mikec84

Can't bring myself to shop at Dicks anymore.  Not even if they payed me to take their products.


----------



## Mikec84

bonecollector123 said:


> Yea I got the same Email and then a email/survey on their customer service. I told them it was good right up to the point they sold me a camera they didn't have to sell.


  Wow sounds like they don't have their ducks in a row.  A big company like that should make it right.  Even if they had to send you a brand new camera.


----------



## rosewood

Dick's prices were always high to me unless they had a sale or a clearance.  They lost most of my business when they took ARs off the shelf.  I would still cruise through and look for clearance items after that.  Then I wrote them off at all cost when they said they would no longer sell long guns to someone under 21.

Rosewood


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I bought this knife sharpener at BED BATH and BEYOND for about $20.00. I was having trouble getting my fillet knife sharp so I gave this a try. My blade was pretty rounded off so it took about 15 swipes through the machine. It became so sharp that when I sliced the hair on my arm I had a scab where it took a little bit of skin too. I don't know how long it will keep working, but I am going to keep it a while to see how it holds up.


----------



## XJfire75

Summit rapid climb stirrups. $20!

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/summit-rapid-climb-stirrups/


----------



## hoythunter1861

Seems like a pretty good deal. I bought a couple since land was clear cut about 10 years ago and almost no trees for a stand. And these are better for my plots instead of paying 200+ a piece for a few quality tripods

https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=2555337&type=product


----------



## shdw633

Just got a heads up on Badlands gear.  Badlands website has everything 50% off and free shipping with Promo Code blf&f2018.  That's Badlandspack.com.  I got a merino wool baselayer top and bottom for $49 shipped free.  Thought I would pass this along.


----------



## BeerThirty

Lacrosse Alpha Burly 1600g rubber boots $120 + free ship.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...clad-neoprene-mossy-oak-break-up-country-mens


----------



## shootemall

I went to academy in Kennesaw and explained that I have somebody coming for thanksgiving who I'd rather not let in my house. They gave me several free cable locks. They said they support gun safety. I don't know if other academy locations or other retailers also give free locks, but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Gaswamp

ttt


----------



## Moose Master

Those $28 Tasco trail cams at Walmart are awesome!!!! I've got four different brand cameras on our place and that tasco has the best pics of any of them, even much more expensive ones. They do require 8 AA batteries.


----------



## ssmith

Tractor.Supply two trail cameras for 69.95 that's 35 each Good buy . Pack of two.


----------



## ssmith

Dicks has wild game innovations camera normally 79.00 for 39.00 free shipping over 25.00


----------



## CedarPostLodge

Dicks sporting goods always has good deals post-deer season. If you overlook the fact that the store is run by Liberals you can take home some new camo.


----------



## RONALDPAUL324

Blue box federal rifle ammo at Walmart.  11.97 usually 18-20 a box


----------



## blood on the ground

CedarPostLodge said:


> Dicks sporting goods always has good deals post-deer season. If you overlook the fact that the store is run by Liberals you can take home some new camo.


And tree stands


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Academy Sports is running their 2 man ladder stand for $89.95 right now.


----------



## Philbow

RONALDPAUL324 said:


> Blue box federal rifle ammo at Walmart.  11.97 usually 18-20 a box



And a $5.00 rebate from Federal:
https://promotions.vistaoutdoor.com/EN/US/Home/Brand/66

(Buying brass is more expensive than this.)


----------



## high tech. hunter

black Friday everything in Dicks was 25% off


----------



## high tech. hunter

Moose Master said:


> Those $28 Tasco trail cams at Walmart are awesome!!!! I've got four different brand cameras on our place and that tasco has the best pics of any of them, even much more expensive ones. They do require 8 AA batteries.


I f
Got a couple for $28.  Great pictures.


----------



## high tech. hunter

Mikec84 said:


> Can't bring myself to shop at Dicks anymore.  Not even if they payed me to take their products.


They are down to one cashier here and stock market value poor. Will go the way of Gander soon.


----------



## ninjaneer

Foodsaver website has a good sale on some of their sealers and their rolls of bags are two for one.


----------



## shdw633

ninjaneer said:


> Foodsaver website has a good sale on some of their sealers and their rolls of bags are two for one.



Thanks, I got me a new sealer, bags and containers!!  Thanks again for the heads up!!


----------



## HM

ninjaneer said:


> Foodsaver website has a good sale on some of their sealers and their rolls of bags are two for one.



Major thanks, I saved $110 on the sealer I'd been looking at on Amazon


----------



## Deernut3

I bought boxes of the vacuum seal bags from Kroger for 6.89 for a box of 22 bags. They were sitting right next to the Foodsaver bags for 20 something bucks a box. They are a bit thinner but I can live with that for the price difference.


----------



## killabig1

Some decent deals at Academy:

https://www.academy.com/shop/browse/gift-guide/holiday-deals/outdoors-deals


----------



## shdw633

killabig1 said:


> Some decent deals at Academy:
> 
> https://www.academy.com/shop/browse/gift-guide/holiday-deals/outdoors-deals



Hard to beat those stand prices.  I bought two of those quadpods for the $188!!


----------



## Otisman

Millennium M300 tree seat $48 at academy sports. Saw it online while in cabelas and they price matched it.


----------



## nrh0011

Stoeger m3000 12 ga 3" at Barrows Hardware in butler, GA. $475 dollars with $75 dollar mail in rebate, nice gun.


----------



## shootemall

If you want a $50 digital visa gift card, go to Www.hyudaiusa.com/test-drive-offer/ and get a code, then schedule a test drive at a participating dealer. I only got the code by logging in from a laptop, not my phone. One per household every 6 months. I know it isn't specific to hunting, but free $50 is a great deal.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Picked up 2 of these. One for an AR and one for the .22

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/bushnell-trophy-3-9-x-40-riflescope#repChildCatid=6235221


----------



## Jwiggs

Moose Master said:


> Those $28 Tasco trail cams at Walmart are awesome!!!! I've got four different brand cameras on our place and that tasco has the best pics of any of them, even much more expensive ones. They do require 8 AA batteries.



Local Walmart had these trail cams on sale for $9 a piece... needless to say I bought em all but keep a look out at your local stores


----------



## Wanderlust

Moose Master said:


> Those $28 Tasco trail cams at Walmart are awesome!!!! I've got four different brand cameras on our place and that tasco has the best pics of any of them, even much more expensive ones. They do require 8 AA batteries.


I must of got a bad one. Even the daytime pics were horrible.


----------



## Buck70

I've had 1 for a few months now. The daytime pictures are great but the nighttime pictures are so-so.


----------



## SCPO

went by Academy today in Newnan and got the Bushnell scope for $59.99 Going to put on AR15  7.62/39


----------



## BIGABOW

TASCO Walmart special picked up a few yrs ago, I bought 3, 1 I sold to a friend, and the other 2 I kept, they take great day/night pics. I like the 3 shot bursts pics, takes 4 AA Batteries. Unfortunately one of them didnt seal properly when it was closed at the end of the season and water got in and we all know what that does. but for 20 bucks + or - you cant beat it.


----------



## Howard Roark

Palmetto State Armory 1000 rounds + 10 magpul 30 magazines for $299 + $25 tax, with free shipping. 

https://palmettostatearmory.com/federal-xm193bk-5-56-1000rd-case.html


----------



## outdoorman

Dick's Sports is having one day Flash Sale (on-line only) on Field and Stream 15' Deluxe Mesh  ladder stand for $74


----------



## Gbr5pb

Dicks! No don’t think so


----------



## splatek

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/ is having a pretty good sale. I am so new I don't even know what I need, or don't, but something I have been eyeballing, but couldn't justify nearly $100. They have a "slightly blemished" deer target for about $50-60 bucks and I found a coupon for free shipping, so at the encouragement of my girlfriend, I bit the bullet and got me one. I am not convinced it's worth it, but It is allowing me to think about shot angles when the animal is quartering to or fro. 

In my case, "Slightly blemished" meant that the ears were broken off and it only came with one side antler. I don't care much about either, but my son felt it was necessary to give it ears. The ears were in the box, just broken off so we just attached them with a few long wood nails and now instead of a shooter buck, she's a doe.


----------



## Throwback

bought winchester steel duck loads at walmart last week 20 gauge was $3.00 a box 12 gauge was $4.50 a box. basically 4 for the price of 1 so I bought 200 rounds total for about $30.00.


----------



## snooker1

Got two new in the box Ameristep "Care Taker" ground blinds for $46.00 out the door at Walmart.


----------



## shdw633

You all need to be checking out Academy Sports stores right now.  They are having a big clearance sale (only in stores, not online) and the deals are really good on their clearance items.  I bought 2 lil buddy heaters for $25 each, moultrie power panels for $28....you can't find them for less than $75 anywhere.I seen a PSE Fang XL go for $112.  I got a Bushnell wireless agressor 14 mp cellular camera for $132 and they had Crush 8.0 wireless for $125. I got some Muzzy Trocar crossbow broadheads for $17 and NAP crossbow broadheads (five pack) for $14.  I saw a Game winner meat grinder for around $20, a hitch mount feed spreader for $33 and they had the Big Buddy heaters for $50 and they generally go for $130 to 160 on ebay.  Small patio heaters for $33 and I got a thermacell lantern for $9 and my buddy found a regular thermacell for $6.  My buddy also got a Leupold scope regular price $289 for $98.  Saw a sig sauer 1250 range finder for $35, primos scarface buck decoy for $45.  Summit open face climber for $101.  Finally I bought a knife/saw/skinning knife kit for $7.  Now this is through about six stores that we went through in both Georgia and Central Florida and when the items are gone they are gone.  The sale goes until the 19th.


----------



## rosewood

Yeah, I have already spent too much money at academy the last 3 days.  They also had a ton of Bluetooth speakers and headphones and the like.  All of it about 1/4 price of normal.  The selection was quite thin yesterday though.

Going to have to keep my eyes out for scopes marked down.  Didn't see any leupys discounted yet.


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Yeah, I have already spent too much money at academy the last 3 days.  They also had a ton of Bluetooth speakers and headphones and the like.  All of it about 1/4 price of normal.  The selection was quite thin yesterday though.
> 
> Going to have to keep my eyes out for scopes marked down.  Didn't see any leupys discounted yet.



Yeah, I forgot about listing those, but I did get some battery chargers and cables that were discounted.  They had some Howard Leight headphones on sale for $30 I almost bought as well.


----------



## rosewood

Found 2 AR lower parts kits for like $22.


----------



## Throwback

hit 2 academy's last week/weekend. didn't really see anything that i needed but did get a couple of hanks 550 paracord for under $2.00. they had some fishing lures I meant to go back and get but got distracted and didn't get them. I can tell you the two I went to were about out of camo. i guess i'll have to wait till they restock to get what I wanted.


----------



## shdw633

Went back on the last day, got a Mckenzie Wedgie crossbow target for $4.99 and a McKenzie Intruder deer target for $22.00!!  Wish they had more sales like this one was!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Got a second pair of Wolverine Coyote hunting boots at Academy for $30, I paid 100 for same pair a few years ago.


----------



## model88_308

Vest: If You are size XL or XLT, this is a SCREAMING deal!

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...roduct-shipped-today-product-description-link

Jacket: If you are size M, here's one for you (Only the Realtree color)

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...hydrohush-midweight-full-zip-jacket-polyester

Jacket: Sizes L, XL & 2XL 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...windproof-fleece-jacket-long-sleeve-polyester


----------



## Throwback

Midway also has some Carlson’s turkey chokes in sale I got one for about 40% off


----------



## hancock husler

Y’all need to sign up on wingsupply.com and get the daily deals. Y’all can thank me later


----------



## shdw633

Carbon Express 390 with package with cranking device.

Thought I would put this out here for anyone looking for a new crossbow for next season. Seems like a pretty good deal and I would be all over it if I didn't have three crossbows already. 390 fps will get it done as well.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Exp...-Package-w-Cranking-Device-20310/272836939898


----------



## HM

Some really good camo discounts at Sierra Trading Post, even some 2xl sizes

https://www.sierra.com/clearance~1/gear~d~4868/land-and-water~d~9688/hunting~d~32/


----------



## killabig1

Field & Stream (gear not the mag) is having a "Flash Sale" through tonight
(3/7/19)


----------



## rosewood

killabig1 said:


> Field & Stream (gear not the mag) is having a "Flash Sale" through tonight
> (3/7/19)


Isn't that owned by Dick's Sporting Goods?


----------



## Gbr5pb

rosewood said:


> Isn't that owned by Dick's Sporting Goods?


Won’t sale me anything then!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

X2 !


----------



## killabig1

Yes you're right, the F&S brand is owned by the Dicks.


----------



## shdw633

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SpyPoint-L...G-12mp/292254053780?_trkparms=5079:5000006516

Spypoint Link Evo for $138 after rebate on Ebay.  Don't know how many they have left.


----------



## rosewood

Wow, wished that had came up 2 days ago.  I had a 15% off on any purchase on Ebay using the app, but it expired already.


----------



## rosewood

shdw633 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SpyPoint-LINK-EVO-V-Verizon-GG-Telecom-Cellular-IR-Game-Trail-Camera-HD-4G-12mp/292254053780?_trkparms=5079:5000006516
> 
> Spypoint Link Evo for $138 after rebate on Ebay.  Don't know how many they have left.



Looks like a great deal.  I was about to order one but checked the reviews first.  There are just about as many bad reviews as good reviews.  Looks like maybe they are hit and miss on quality and problems.  So, guys read reviews before you order one.

Rosewood


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Looks like a great deal.  I was about to order one but checked the reviews first.  There are just about as many bad reviews as good reviews.  Looks like maybe they are hit and miss on quality and problems.  So, guys read reviews before you order one.
> 
> Rosewood



I agree with you on the hit or miss.  They do come with a 2 year warranty.  I have three of them and they are descent cameras, of the three I did have to send one back and they repaired it without problems.  I wouldn't buy this camera at it's nearly $200 pricepoint but at $138 where you going to get a cell camera that's half way decent for that kind of money.  They are all pretty much $300 or more now.  It is a decent trial camera even without the cellular feature and the fact that you get 100 pics a month for free makes it worth the $138, even if you don't purchase any of the cellular plans they offer and just use it as a regular trail camera.


----------



## rosewood

Good point!

Just things to consider.


----------



## rosewood

Does the 100 pics a month continue after the 30 day trial period?  One of the reviews said it was only for the 1st 30 days.

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Does the 100 pics a month continue after the 30 day trial period?  One of the reviews said it was only for the 1st 30 days.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood



The first 30 days are unlimited and then after that you get the 100 pics a month free after that.

https://www.spypoint.com/EN/plans/


----------



## rosewood

Thanks.  That is what I read, also.  Guess the reviewer either didn't understand it or was spewing hate....


----------



## beretta

1/2 Thermacell @ Target in Bethlehem $12.48!


----------



## XIronheadX

Looks like a deal. Says clearance

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Summit-V...teel-Treestand-300-Lbs-Deer-Hunting/145415088


----------



## shdw633

Moultrie is having their refurb sale.  Some good deals still left on the board if you're needing a camera.

https://www.moultriefeeders.com/specials?p=1


----------



## NickDeer

Summit Viper SD on sale on Amazon for 10% off


----------



## Silver Britches

Danner is having a 25% off sale on their hunting boots, including their pricey snake boots. If anyone is interested in getting a new pair of snake boots, have a look at what they have to offer. Looks like some pretty decent deals, too. You need to hurry, though. Sale ends at midnight.

https://www.danner.com/men/hunt?sortId=product-family


----------



## Bucaramus

Silver Britches said:


> Danner is having a 25% off sale on their hunting boots, including their pricey snake boots. If anyone is interested in getting a new pair of snake boots, have a look at what they have to offer. Looks like some pretty decent deals, too. You need to hurry, though. Sale ends at midnight.
> 
> https://www.danner.com/men/hunt?sortId=product-family



Ordered some Pronghorns. My Lacrosse's have seen better days! Thanks SB for the heads up.


----------



## Silver Britches

Bucaramus said:


> Ordered some Pronghorns. My Lacrosse's have seen better days! Thanks SB for the heads up.


Awesome! If you don't mind, please let us know how you like them. I bought a new pair of Irish Setter snake boots back in November, but was looking very hard at those Danner Sharptail snake boots https://www.danner.com/men/hunt/sharptail-snake-boot-17-brown.html Only reason I didn't get them was because they didn't have my size at the time.

Good luck with the boots.


----------



## DSGB

$50 off orders of $199 or more at Lone Wolf Stands July 3-7.


----------



## baddave

lowes in conyers -- 2 pk 20lb. bag of kingsford charcoal $14.88... that's right @ 1/2 price


----------



## marry32

Buck Dropper said:


> Walmart is the hunter's dream. I got $150 worth of hunting gear on clearance for $20 after deer season. After turkey season I got around $400 worth of decoys and calls for $70.
> 
> I'm talking $1.50 for a box of 20 turkey loads, $3 pair of pants, $2 shirts and gloves, $75 decoys for $5. They always have too much inventory. This was at 3-4 different Walmarts in a 30 mile radius.



I will order a hunting gear very soon.


----------



## XJfire75

Let us know if you find any good amazon prime day deals today and tomorrow!!!


----------



## shdw633

XJfire75 said:


> Let us know if you find any good amazon prime day deals today and tomorrow!!!



https://www.amazon.com/CenterPoint-...sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1563284214&sr=1-12

Also have the XL version for $269 plus 20% off that price.  Both these crossbows come with an additional 20% off.


----------



## shdw633

I also bought this Primos swivel blind chair.  It's light and at that price it's way cheaper than what I could find it anywhere else on the web, including Ebay.

https://www.amazon.com/Primos-Swive..._1_51?qid=1563284687&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-51

Got it for around $54 after discount and it only weighs about 8 pounds.


----------



## XJfire75

Academy has the SPYPOINT link Micro on sale then you can use the $20 off coupon SPENDANDSAVE for a total of $106!!!

Go getcha one or 2!


----------



## shdw633

XJfire75 said:


> Academy has the SPYPOINT link Micro on sale then you can use the $20 off coupon SPENDANDSAVE for a total of $106!!!
> 
> Go getcha one or 2!



Thanks for the heads up!!  I was waiting for their $30 coupon that's coming out on the 24th but this is a better deal!!


----------



## shdw633

XJfire75 said:


> Academy has the SPYPOINT link Micro on sale then you can use the $20 off coupon SPENDANDSAVE for a total of $106!!!
> 
> Go getcha one or 2!



I got one tonight and they state that you can use the coupon once a day while the event is going on so if anyone buys more than one, purchase them separately one at a time, one per day and you can use that code each day to save the $20 per camera.


----------



## Bubba_1122

I'd love to buy a couple of the Spypoints but my wife gave me one for Father's Day and I can't seem to get it to work. I don't think it's the machine. 

Tough to be older and technologically challenged.


----------



## shdw633

Bubba_1122 said:


> I'd love to buy a couple of the Spypoints but my wife gave me one for Father's Day and I can't seem to get it to work. I don't think it's the machine.
> 
> Tough to be older and technologically challenged.



Have you called Spypoint?  The process to set the camera needs to be followed to the tee or the camera won't send the pics, plus you have to register the camera on the app with the bar code to get your first thirty days free and get the pics coming to you.  Lots of information on the website including any new firmware updates.  If you can't find what you need there, call or see them an email.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Actually doubled my efforts this morning and have it working. 

Thinking about running to Academy this afternoon and getting a second one.


----------



## shdw633

Bubba_1122 said:


> Actually doubled my efforts this morning and have it working.
> 
> Thinking about running to Academy this afternoon and getting a second one.



Check the site before you go, my store was out of them so I just took advantage of their free shipping.


----------



## rosewood

Been wanting to replace my last wireless cam that kicked the bucket.  Haven't been able to make up my mind on one.  This was just the right price.  Placed the order for store pickup.  Will grab at lunch at Academy.

Thanks!

Rosewood


----------



## model88_308

Morakniv 2 piece set, lightweight carbon steel hunting knives.

I've bought a good number of Mora (made in Sweden) knives for myself (one in each car) and as give aways to hunting Buds. Some are SS and some are carbon steel, but the ones I own of carbon steel have fared very well, with minimal maintenance. VERY lightweight and take an excellent edge.

They are not Randalls, but _are_ handy and very inexpensive and you won't have a stroke if you realize after your 2 mile hike back to your truck, that your knife was left at the gut pile.... 

Cannot beat this deal, IMHO


https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pc-Mora-...220&pg=2045573&_trksid=p2045573.c100667.m2042


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Probably one of the best field knives made mass production wise. The only people who don't respect a Mora are the people who haven't owned one. I have several, one of the best steels on the market and probably the sharpest knife many people will own. That's a good deal on them.


----------



## Gaswamp

model88_308 said:


> Morakniv 2 piece set, lightweight carbon steel hunting knives.
> 
> I've bought a good number of Mora (made in Sweden) knives for myself (one in each car) and as give aways to hunting Buds. Some are SS and some are carbon steel, but the ones I own of carbon steel have fared very well, with minimal maintenance. VERY lightweight and take an excellent edge.
> 
> They are not Randalls, but _are_ handy and very inexpensive and you won't have a stroke if you realize after your 2 mile hike back to your truck, that your knife was left at the gut pile....
> 
> Cannot beat this deal, IMHO
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pc-Mora-Morakniv-Basic-511-8-Carbon-Steel-Black-Camp-Survival-Knife-Lot-01830/132224807220?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160811114145&meid=b0c0fd49fcb743c7991b0b9ad2a41503&pid=100667&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=132224807220&itm=132224807220&pg=2045573&_trksid=p2045573.c100667.m2042
> 
> View attachment 977007




great knives for the money


----------



## shdw633

model88_308 said:


> Morakniv 2 piece set, lightweight carbon steel hunting knives.
> 
> I've bought a good number of Mora (made in Sweden) knives for myself (one in each car) and as give aways to hunting Buds. Some are SS and some are carbon steel, but the ones I own of carbon steel have fared very well, with minimal maintenance. VERY lightweight and take an excellent edge.
> 
> They are not Randalls, but _are_ handy and very inexpensive and you won't have a stroke if you realize after your 2 mile hike back to your truck, that your knife was left at the gut pile....
> 
> Cannot beat this deal, IMHO
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pc-Mora-Morakniv-Basic-511-8-Carbon-Steel-Black-Camp-Survival-Knife-Lot-01830/132224807220?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160811114145&meid=b0c0fd49fcb743c7991b0b9ad2a41503&pid=100667&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=132224807220&itm=132224807220&pg=2045573&_trksid=p2045573.c100667.m2042
> 
> View attachment 977007




The one you posted is Carbon Steel, here is the stainless steel version on Ebay as well.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pc-Lot-M...swAAOSw8KxbTjxZ:sc:USPSFirstClass!32712!US!-1


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for the heads up on the Morakniv. Looks like a good deal.

Both ebay web links for the carbon & stainless steel versions are titled "2 Pc" which means 2 Piece & photos for both show 2 knives in sheaths for the posted price. 

Just to be sure, does "2 Pc" mean "1 knife & 1 sheath" or "2 knives & 2 sheaths"??? 

If the ebay deals are for 2 knives, the deal I'll post below will not be as good of a deal, but if it's for 1 knife then below is worth considering also. 

The Morakniv deal below with 1 knife & 1 sheath only has the stainless steel version left with a 4-inch blade (ebay deals have 3.5-inch blades) which has state taxes & $6 shipping fee, but Amazon Prime Members get a discount & free shipping.  Also, this deal below "ends on July 27 at 12AM CT".   



https://sport.woot.com/offers/morakniv-fixed-blade-outdoor-knife?ref=w_cnt_gw_zlm_lc_4


----------



## rosewood

For anyone that would like to see one up close, I saw those knives at Academy sports yesterday.  One was like $14.99 and the other one was $19.99.  Seems like the $14.99 one had a slightly shorter blade.

Rosewood


----------



## model88_308

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Morakniv. Looks like a good deal.
> 
> Both ebay web links for the carbon & stainless steel versions are titled "2 Pc" which means 2 Piece & photos for both show 2 knives in sheaths for the posted price.
> 
> Just to be sure, does "2 Pc" mean "1 knife & 1 sheath" or "2 knives & 2 sheaths"???
> 
> If the ebay deals are for 2 knives, the deal I'll post below will not be as good of a deal, but if it's for 1 knife then below is worth considering also.
> 
> The Morakniv deal below with 1 knife & 1 sheath only has the stainless steel version left with a 4-inch blade (ebay deals have 3.5-inch blades) which has state taxes & $6 shipping fee, but Amazon Prime Members get a discount & free shipping.  Also, this deal below "ends on July 27 at 12AM CT".
> 
> 
> 
> https://sport.woot.com/offers/morakniv-fixed-blade-outdoor-knife?ref=w_cnt_gw_zlm_lc_4



The Ebay deal I posted is for two knives and includes 2 sheaths. They both have black handles and are the same size.


----------



## Vaughn726

https://www.ebay.com/itm/132224807220?ul_noapp=true                                                    He wrote back to me and said it is for two knives and they are carbon steel.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

model88_308 said:


> The Ebay deal I posted is for two knives and includes 2 sheaths. They both have black handles and are the same size.
> 
> View attachment 977234



Thanks for confirming.  Definitely sounds like the better way to go.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Vaughn726 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/132224807220?ul_noapp=true                                                    He wrote back to me and said it is for two knives and they are carbon steel.



Thank you.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Probably one of the best field knives made mass production wise. The only people who don't respect a Mora are the people who haven't owned one. I have several, one of the best steels on the market and probably the sharpest knife many people will own. That's a good deal on them.




Mora makes a fine knife.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Heritage Rough Rider 22 lr for $129.99 at Academy. After the $20 off coupon, its $109.99 plus tax. Guess I'll have to order the 22 mag cylinder separately for $30 but I couldn't resist. This sale is only for the "High Caliber Dad" grips model. The guy at the counter told me you can only buy what is available in store. The McDonough location had a few left. The sale ends Saturday, July 27th. Sorry for the short notice but I just found it. Y'all go clean em' out.

Link to the gun: 
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/heritage-rough-rider-22-lr-6-shot-revolver#repChildCatid=6899697

Link to the coupon: https://www.academy.com/shop/store/WeeklyAd


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I don’t know if y’all are aware....but if your a Veteran, Academy will give you a 10% discount on all firearms. Even on top of any deal or sale they have going on. Just bring in your DD214 and/or Military I.D. It’s good for active duty soldiers also


----------



## TakoKat

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I don’t know if y’all are aware....but if your a Veteran, Academy will give you a 10% discount on all firearms. Even on top of any deal or sale they have going on. Just bring in your DD214 and/or Military I.D. It’s good for active duty soldiers also


well, ill have to take advantage of that.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

You might have to speak with the manager because some of the young uns at the counter aren't aware, but I got the info from the store manager.


----------



## Mark K

I wonder if you can just show your license with VET printed on it?


----------



## shdw633

Mark K said:


> I wonder if you can just show your license with VET printed on it?



There is a website called Id.me that you can become verified as a veteran on it and join and they will send you a card with your information on it.  We had to use it this year to get the free Sea World or Busch Garden tickets that the give free to veterans and active military each summer.


----------



## shdw633

This could end up being a great deal for someone that wants the whole solar/cellular/camera package.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Moultrie-M...Camera-MV2-Modem-New-Solar-Panel/163792385605


----------



## Throwback

Got an ameristep doghouse ground blind at dunham’s For $49.99 with a weekly email coupon


----------



## Twinkie .308

Need some clothes or footwear?

https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/_/N-1107168?CQ_page=0&CQ_ztype=GNP

https://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=1652184180


----------



## TakoKat

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I don’t know if y’all are aware....but if your a Veteran, Academy will give you a 10% discount on all firearms. Even on top of any deal or sale they have going on. Just bring in your DD214 and/or Military I.D. It’s good for active duty soldiers also


Just went today and found out that this is not a year round thing. They do it a few times a year, most recently being around 4th of July. The next time they will offer this is around veterans day.


----------



## bilgerat

Wildgame 14mp lights out cam on sale at Gander mtn for 52 bucks, I just ordered 2
https://www.ganderoutdoors.com/wild...a-632623.html#q=wildgame&lang=default&start=1


----------



## shdw633

Moultrie Cellular Camera is on sale at Academy for $159.99 and you get a $50 rebate on the camera as well right now which, by the time the rebate comes in, you will only be into the camera for $109.99.  I don't have this camera.......yet, so I can't tell you anything about it but just wanted to pass it along in case someone is looking for one at a great price point.


----------



## glynr329

I bought one at Bass Pro and took it back.


----------



## shdw633

glynr329 said:


> I bought one at Bass Pro and took it back.



What was wrong with it?  I think they need to get better cell plans if they expect to compete with the other cell cams available today.


----------



## glynr329

I got about 10 to 12 pictures. Bought the Spypoint first and thought I would get Moultrie because most of my cameras are. I probably got a bad one but that is my luck sometimes. I am not advertising Spypoint by no means but I have got probably 1200 pictures with it in 3 weeks. Maybe I got a good working one but I am going to get all I can get out of it. I am not giving up on Moultrie at all and will get another one. Before you take any of them to the woods test them for a few days.


----------



## bubbafowler

*huntinggeardeals.com has a link on how to get a cuddelink cellular camera with memory card and card reader for $175. No tax no shipping.  We were gonna go with spypoint for $120 then add $10 tax and $15 for memory card and you're only $30 difference.  And it's cuddelink so you can link several together and only pay one cell bill!!!*


----------



## shdw633

bubbafowler said:


> *huntinggeardeals.com has a link on how to get a cuddelink cellular camera with memory card and card reader for $175. No tax no shipping.  We were gonna go with spypoint for $120 then add $10 tax and $15 for memory card and you're only $30 difference.  And it's cuddelink so you can link several together and only pay one cell bill!!!*



I like that site!!!  I didn't need any more cell cameras but I found an night vision scope for under $350 and a facemask that is suppose to repel biting insects that I bought!!


----------



## Bubba_1122

deers2ward said:


> $39.99 for 45# of imperial whitetail oats, free shipping if you buy more than 1:
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/Whitetail-Institute-Forage-Oats-Plus/1366835.uts?slotId=0
> 
> The Whitetail Institute is charging $57 per bag on their own website.
> 
> I plant this every fall and normally buy direct from W.I., but I jumped on this....



Free shipping too.


----------



## rosewood

glynr329 said:


> Before you take any of them to the woods test them for a few days.



I test all cameras in my back yard for a few days to verify they work and to learn how to use them.  Too far to drive to hunting land to be driving back and forth.


----------



## Gbr5pb

The same goes for feeders! Ask me how I know


----------



## shdw633

Pretty good sale going on here.  https://www.wingsupply.com/hunting-...In0=&cjevent=a610145dce7511e9815f03c30a240610


----------



## Bubba_1122

Got all mine this afternoon. 

Now gotta figure out what to do with it.


----------



## phillips david 123

Bass Pro Shop: Macon Ga.
Rage Hypodermic 100 grain broadheads 3pk---  $24.97
Nockturnal Lighted Nocks 3pk-----------------------$12.49
Rocky Snake Boots-------------------------------------$89.00
Ridge Hunter Back Pack-------------------------------$10.00
AND MUCH MORE.


----------



## shdw633

Good deal on a Moultrie MV-2 Field modem.  Plus there is a $20 rebate right now which puts the modem under $50.

https://www.amazon.com/Moultrie-Mob...0720e843f8441e87c8fd759a2e5a61&language=en_US


----------



## Twinkie .308

shdw633 said:


> Good deal on a Moultrie MV-2 Field modem.  Plus there is a $20 rebate right now which puts the modem under $50.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Moultrie-Mob...0720e843f8441e87c8fd759a2e5a61&language=en_US


How do you get the extra $20 rebate?


----------



## shdw633

Twinkie .308 said:


> How do you get the extra $20 rebate?



http://www.moultrierebate2019.com/MoultrieWirelessTrailCamera_rebate_rd4_print.pdf


----------



## Twinkie .308

Dang it. I did not need another Moultrie. You made me do it ?


----------



## shdw633

Twinkie .308 said:


> Dang it. I did not need another Moultrie. You made me do it ?
> View attachment 982724


----------



## Jim Thompson

Wont last long, but this is the aluminum version of the Hawk Kickback.  Heckuva stand and great deal https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/78


----------



## Gbr5pb

Great deal hillbilly tried to order but said card not go through! Looked at account have 3 pending orders! Maybe lifetime supply of boots if go thru! Haha


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Gbr5pb said:


> Great deal hillbilly tried to order but said card not go through! Looked at account have 3 pending orders! Maybe lifetime supply of boots if go thru! Haha


Post back here if y'all get your orders, I'm a little skeptical of the prices.....


----------



## glynr329

Before you order and give them your info. look up the support email. Says scam. Maybe it is ligit becareful.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

glynr329 said:


> Before you order and give them your info. look up the support email. Says scam. Maybe it is ligit becareful.


One thing I've learned, if it sounds too good to be true, it always is. I searched all over Google, danners nowhere near this cheap anywhere.


----------



## Nitram4891

The danner website is www.danner.com .  The one posted is not that, which means it's not real.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Sorry folks I dug into it. I emailed Danner boots and this is the reply I received
its a scam
*Abbie* (Danner Support)
Sep 25, 9:41 AM PDT
Good morning David,

Thank you for contacting us here at Danner! That website you linked below is not associated with us and is a scam. Unfortunately a fake site is being advertised on Facebook and our lawyers are working with Facebook to have it taken down. I really recommend calling your bank and seeing if they can cancel that charge or even cancel the card you used to make the purchase. I am so sorry for the inconvenience! I have attached a coupon code for you to use if you would like to make a purchase directly through our website.

30% off code:


This code is valid for 30 % *off the original price* and does not expire. It is valid for online purchase only, exclusions may apply. Discount code is good for one-time use only and cannot be combined with other offers or discounts.

Please feel free to reach out if you have any further questions.

Thanks!

Abbie | Customer Service Representative




*




*Sep 23, 9:37 AM PDT
I ordered a pair of boots from www.dannerstore.top
They are the Danner Brown Alsea normally $190 on sale for $29
When the order went thru, my credit card was charged by " style fevers". Is that company associated with Danner ?  Is this dannerstore.top a legitimate site ?  Thank you. My number is xxxxxxif you have any questions. Thanks again
Attachment(s)


----------



## Nitram4891

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Sorry folks I dug into it. I emailed Danner boots and this is the reply I received
> its a scam
> *Abbie* (Danner Support)
> Sep 25, 9:41 AM PDT
> Good morning David,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us here at Danner! That website you linked below is not associated with us and is a scam. Unfortunately a fake site is being advertised on Facebook and our lawyers are working with Facebook to have it taken down. I really recommend calling your bank and seeing if they can cancel that charge or even cancel the card you used to make the purchase. I am so sorry for the inconvenience! I have attached a coupon code for you to use if you would like to make a purchase directly through our website.
> 
> 30% off code:
> CRC30LS7XP
> 
> This code is valid for 30 % *off the original price* and does not expire. It is valid for online purchase only, exclusions may apply. Discount code is good for one-time use only and cannot be combined with other offers or discounts.
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any further questions.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Abbie | Customer Service Representative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Sep 23, 9:37 AM PDT
> I ordered a pair of boots from www.dannerstore.top
> They are the Danner Brown Alsea normally $190 on sale for $29
> When the order went thru, my credit card was charged by " style fevers". Is that company associated with Danner ?  Is this dannerstore.top a legitimate site ?  Thank you. My number is xxxxxxif you have any questions. Thanks again
> Attachment(s)



May want to X out that danner coupon code if you don't want someone else to use it.


----------



## shdw633

Good deal on a Tenzing backpack. plus a coupon code FS10 for an extra 10% off.  Get the pack for around $45.


----------



## Twinkie .308

shdw633 said:


> Good deal on a Tenzing backpack. plus a coupon code FS10 for an extra 10% off.  Get the pack for around $45.


Where? And stop spending all my money ?


----------



## model88_308

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Sorry folks I dug into it. I emailed Danner boots and this is the reply I received
> its a scam
> *Abbie* (Danner Support)
> Sep 25, 9:41 AM PDT
> Good morning David,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us here at Danner! That website you linked below is not associated with us and is a scam. Unfortunately a fake site is being advertised on Facebook and our lawyers are working with Facebook to have it taken down. I really recommend calling your bank and seeing if they can cancel that charge or even cancel the card you used to make the purchase. I am so sorry for the inconvenience! I have attached a coupon code for you to use if you would like to make a purchase directly through our website.
> 
> 30% off code:
> 
> 
> This code is valid for 30 % *off the original price* and does not expire. It is valid for online purchase only, exclusions may apply. Discount code is good for one-time use only and cannot be combined with other offers or discounts.
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any further questions.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Abbie | Customer Service Representative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Sep 23, 9:37 AM PDT
> I ordered a pair of boots from www.dannerstore.top
> They are the Danner Brown Alsea normally $190 on sale for $29
> When the order went thru, my credit card was charged by " style fevers". Is that company associated with Danner ?  Is this dannerstore.top a legitimate site ?  Thank you. My number is xxxxxxif you have any questions. Thanks again
> Attachment(s)




Was was almost to the point of clicking on "complete purchase" when I noticed that the total I was to be charged was incorrect. I quickly closed the window and one hour later call my CC company to check and see if there had been a charge made to my card... There was NOT, thankfully.


----------



## shdw633

Twinkie .308 said:


> Where? And stop spending all my money ?


 


Sorry about that!!  Just know that you are not alone!!!!

https://www.fieldsupply.com/tenzing-tx-14-5-daypack-rtx.html


----------



## model88_308

Knife with LED lights. I saw a very similar knife to this in my LGS when I picked up my last toy there. Seemed pretty nice, so I came home and did a bit of searching online. I found a similar one to the one I saw, except the one I bought had a nice leather sheath, where the one in the LGS had a nylon sheath. I'm very happy with what I got for $25/delivered.

Thought you might be curious..... Description:

New 9" overall. 4" titanium nitride coated 440 surgical stainless drop point blade with thumb ridge. Black rubberized handle with two LEDs (14000 mcd brightness). Batteries included. Black leather belt sheath.

Link To the closest I can find to mine, but this has a thumb "ridge" on it. Mine is marked exactly the same on the blade and the box is marked "Revelation Lighted Knife"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Miscellaneous-Lighted-3-in-1-Field-Knife-Knife-H1634-9-overall-4/163846286658?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=2&asc=20160908110712&meid=494e52992c0a4c538d2d96e0cf3c1928&pid=100677&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=192983251154&itm=163846286658&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2385738&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598

Picture from the above ad.



Picture of my new Knife:


----------



## shdw633

In trying to help someone else out on another thread, I came across these Scentblocker Safety Harness pants for a GREAT price at Rogers Sporting Goods online. These pants have the safety harness built into the pants and normally run around $190 plus depending on what size you are, but Rogers has them for $89 right now, any size.  I have two pairs of these already but ordered another one because you can't beat that price and you will love not having to deal with a safety harness any longer. The safety cord comes off and you can wear these just like regular pants if you go to the ground blind or box stand.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...MI987wsqL75AIVEbbICh2SRQ0YEAQYByABEgLVLfD_BwE

add a little something extra to your order to get over $100 and get free shipping as well.


----------



## DawgDr.

shdw633 said:


> In trying to help someone else out on another thread, I came across these Scentblocker Safety Harness pants for a GREAT price at Rogers Sporting Goods online. These pants have the safety harness built into the pants and normally run around $190 plus depending on what size you are, but Rogers has them for $89 right now, any size.  I have two pairs of these already but ordered another one because you can't beat that price and you will love not having to deal with a safety harness any longer. The safety cord comes off and you can wear these just like regular pants if you go to the ground blind or box stand.
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...MI987wsqL75AIVEbbICh2SRQ0YEAQYByABEgLVLfD_BwE
> 
> add a little something extra to your order to get over $100 and get free shipping as well.


 Thanks,   did you see a size chart anywhere? t


----------



## shdw633

DawgDr. said:


> Thanks,   did you see a size chart anywhere? t



No but my experience with them is they run just a little bit smaller in size, so if you are a large then go one up because you may want to be wear them with base layers or long underwear on colder mornings.


----------



## Nitram4891

shdw633 said:


> Sorry about that!!  Just know that you are not alone!!!!
> 
> https://www.fieldsupply.com/tenzing-tx-14-5-daypack-rtx.html



I have this pack and really like it


----------



## shdw633

Nitram4891 said:


> I have this pack and really like it



Found this one at Al's, it's a 17 day pack for $49 with free shipping.

https://www.als.com/tenzin-backpack...MI6f3706775AIVTJyzCh3NmgHuEAQYASABEgID2_D_BwE


----------



## zachdawg

That’s an awesome deal on that Tenzing pack. Free shipping too!!!


----------



## Last Minute

$100 off on a scent crusher travel closet on scentcrusher.com. It normally retails  for $249.99 and is on sale now for $149.99 and free shipping 

https://scentcrusher.com/travel-closet-2019/


----------



## Jim Thompson

Last Minute said:


> $100 off on a scent crusher travel closet on scentcrusher.com. It normally retails  for $249.99 and is on sale now for $149.99.
> 
> https://scentcrusher.com/travel-closet-2019/



Good deal.  It's on amazon with free shipping for prime members too https://www.amazon.com/Scent-Crushe...rds=OZONE+TRAVEL+CLOSET&qid=1570463440&sr=8-2


----------



## Last Minute

Jim Thompson said:


> Good deal.  It's on amazon with free shipping for prime members too https://www.amazon.com/Scent-Crushe...rds=OZONE+TRAVEL+CLOSET&qid=1570463440&sr=8-2




Even better!!!


----------



## model88_308

Need a high Quality Folder? Larry has Boker folding pocket knives on sale right now for a very good value/price $16.99, normally $39.99. Free shipping on orders $49 and up, so I bought three (Grandsons or sponsors on the upcoming gift hunt). The knife comes in a small metal tin, wrapped in cardboard and plastic. VERY well made, sturdy knife (Hey, it is a BOKER!). I will mention, however, it's not a lightweight, much heavier than my normal pocket knife, a Gerber ultralighit of about the same size.

Boker magnum pocket folder

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1021307620?pid=243814


----------



## Twinkie .308

30% off Magellan boots at Academy

https://www.academy.com/shop/browse...boots?facet=mfName_ntk_cs:"Magellan+Outdoors"


----------



## BeerThirty

Sportsman's Guide - 90qt - Guide Gear cooler 

Never thought I would cough up this kind of change for a cooler, but a friend bought one and said it was awesome. I'm tired of the cheap coolers breaking at the hinges or handles, and just not moderating temperature very well. 

Significantly cheaper than a YETI...  and best part is that it's blaze orange!

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/guide-gear-90-qt-blaze-orange-cooler?a=2214840


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

model88_308 said:


> Was was almost to the point of clicking on "complete purchase" when I noticed that the total I was to be charged was incorrect. I quickly closed the window and one hour later call my CC company to check and see if there had been a charge made to my card... There was NOT, thankfully.


I got my "boots" in the mail last week. They actually turned out to be 2 pair of knock off Gucci "socks". My buddy got 2 Gucci scarfs.I told him I'd wear my socks  if he would wear his scarf hunting Saturday. That ought to be a sight. Lesson learned ...it made for a good laugh tho.


----------



## JerryC

I don’t know how long this will last but my local Costco has a Stealthcam with batteries, 16 gig card, strap, screw in mount, and phone card reader for $79.99 after instant $20 rebate. This was at the new one in Woodstock.


----------



## Mackie889

Just got 3 Primos Bulletproof trail cams today for $29.99 each at Academy Sports. That was the price online, but they honored it at the store. Just had 2 of my more expensive Browning trail cams take a dump on me, so I thought I’d see how the cheap ones work.


----------



## 4HAND

Mackie889 said:


> Just got 3 Primos Bulletproof trail cams today for $29.99 each at Academy Sports. That was the price online, but they honored it at the store. Just had 2 of my more expensive Browning trail cams take a dump on me, so I thought I’d see how the cheap ones work.


I don't know anything about Primos cameras, but that sounds like a really good deal!


----------



## tigerfan

Midway has a Vortex Viper HS 4-16 for $269


----------



## Vols Fan in FL

tigerfan said:


> Midway has a Vortex Viper HS 4-16 for $269


Where? I found it for $399 here.


----------



## model88_308

Vols Fan in FL said:


> Where? I found it for $399 here.



https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1020931297?pid=112283


----------



## tigerfan

model88_308 said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1020931297?pid=112283



Sorry my friend, I just checked again and it's gone


----------



## model88_308

This arrived via UPS yesterday afternoon. My good friend Marc, here for Al's funeral yesterday, opened the box for me while I was on the phone, then immediately ordered one for himself. On sale at Larry's place, $50 Free Shipping. 

Get ya one!


----------



## model88_308

tigerfan said:


> Sorry my friend, I just checked again and it's gone



Check again today. Better price right now:

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1020931297?pid=112283


----------



## Tuckster1030

What is the web address to order that knife?


----------



## model88_308

Tuckster1030 said:


> What is the web address to order that knife?



It's on Midway USA


----------



## Vols Fan in FL

No clue how good these are, but at $25, might be worth it. Plus, today only, those who served get an additional $15 off it. 4 trail cams for $85!
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/simmons-10-mp-lowglow-trailcam-charcoal-4-pack


----------



## 4HAND

I read a few reviews  - not very positive.


----------



## rshunter

Thanks for the heads up on the Boker. Another Christmas present down.


----------



## Chattco1

model88_308 said:


> This arrived via UPS yesterday afternoon. My good friend Marc, here for Al's funeral yesterday, opened the box for me while I was on the phone, then immediately ordered one for himself. On sale at Larry's place, $50 Free Shipping.
> 
> Get ya one!
> 
> View attachment 991312


I can't find larrys online. What is the website?


----------



## model88_308

Chattco1 said:


> I can't find larrys online. What is the website?



PMs sent


----------



## crucible02

Set of 3 Hawk Helium climbing sticks for $99... marked down from $140

Hawk Helium Sticks


----------



## HM

*onX elite 70% off*

Promo code is ELITEFOR30

Thanks to @Professor
http://forum.gon.com/threads/onx-elite-70-off.954378/


----------



## Pig Predator

I was looking at crispi boots and found them at https://www.elk101store.com/on-sale/black-friday-sale  Lots of name brand gear 20-30% off and free shipping on orders over $50

A $420 pair of boots cost me $340


----------



## shdw633

HM said:


> *onX elite 70% off*
> 
> Promo code is ELITEFOR30
> 
> Thanks to @Professor
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/onx-elite-70-off.954378/



What makes it better than Huntstand app?


----------



## Gaswamp

Pig Predator said:


> I was looking at crispi boots and found them at https://www.elk101store.com/on-sale/black-friday-sale  Lots of name brand gear 20-30% off and free shipping on orders over $50
> 
> A $420 pair of boots cost me $340


excellent boots and excellent prices saw some other Crsipis in the $250 range


----------



## Pig Predator

Gaswamp said:


> excellent boots and excellent prices saw some other Crsipis in the $250 range


I noticed danners were 30% off but I was really wanting to try crispi ankle support system for all the side hills that have destroyed my ankles.


----------



## Gaswamp

Pig Predator said:


> I noticed danners were 30% off but I was really wanting to try crispi ankle support system for all the side hills that have destroyed my ankles.




you will love them I have two pairs and I live in the flat lands.  went out to south Dakota, Montana, and Wyoming last year and they were duh bomb


----------



## bubbafowler

Gaswamp said:


> excellent boots and excellent prices saw some other Crsipis in the $250 range


Camofire.com hea some today....


----------



## model88_308

Scope Deal! Get ya Some! You'll never regret it, promise!!

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1362260291?pid=260291


----------



## Gaswamp

very nice scope


----------



## Dusty Roads

Pig Predator said:


> I was looking at crispi boots and found them at https://www.elk101store.com/on-sale/black-friday-sale  Lots of name brand gear 20-30% off and free shipping on orders over $50
> 
> A $420 pair of boots cost me $340


I Looked that up-MAN,you have $$$$ taste-no deals for my budget


----------



## Dusty Roads

model88_308 said:


> Scope Deal! Get ya Some! You'll never regret it, promise!!
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1362260291?pid=260291


Saz'Not Available"


----------



## Pig Predator

Dusty Roads said:


> I Looked that up-MAN,you have $$$$ taste-no deals for my budget


I learned e few years back not to skimp out on my feet. I wish I would have learned that lesson a couple decades ago or I may not NEED crispi ankle support system. The mountains can wear out some ankles.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Great deal on Cuddeback game cams from Midway.

Buy 2  J series long range 20 MP cameras (usually $200 each) for $299 and get a free Cuddelink Dual Cell camera (usually $200 each) as a rebate.

Basically you're getting a $600 value for $300.

The Cuddelink plan allows you to purchase 1 service and all 3 of these cameras (actually up to 16 cameras)  communicate with each other so that the Dual Cell sends the pics from all 3 on the one plan.

I bought some of these early in deer season. Really like them.

Here's the link:

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1021782248?pid=480745

Here's the info on the Dual Cell rebate: 

https://media.mwstatic.com/cms/rebate/2019_9/blackfridaypromotion2019.pdf


----------



## model88_308

Nice fixed blade knife delivered for $16

NIB Miscellaneous Fixed Blade Knife H1732 6 3/4" overall. 3" stainless


----------



## JustUs4All

Delivered from where?


----------



## Bucaramus

I got an email today from Eurooptic.com that has Mauser rifles $1000 off! Still about $899 but that is cheap for a fine rifle.


----------



## Bucaramus

Bucaramus said:


> I got an email today from Eurooptic.com that has Mauser rifles $1000 off! Still about $899 but that is cheap for a fine rifle.


It was for the M12 rifle.


----------



## model88_308

JustUs4All said:


> Delivered from where?



eBay,   NAHC H1732
Try using this to find it on eBay.
Or,
NIB Miscellaneous Fixed Blade Knife H1732 6 3/4" overall. 3" stainless

I've purchased four of them.


----------



## JustUs4All

Thanks.


----------



## transfixer

Academy is running a sale on all their hunting clothes for the next day or two,  most are 50% off,   also the time to start looking for their clearance on stands and feeders.  but if like last year you gotta move fast,   they get gone quick !


----------



## model88_308

Christmas present, maybe?

I bought three sets (for my 3 Grandsons) of these Old Timer/Shrade Limited Edition knife sets. One fixed blade "Sharp Finger" with sheath, one 3 blade folder and 1 lock blade folder. Half price at Midway. (look under knives & Old Timer)

Sorry about the picture, but I didn't want to hack the plastic cover off.


----------



## ucfireman

Lowes has Rayovak batteries on sale again. Till 12-24-2019  $10.97 for 60 AA/AAA and I think it was 9 9v. May have had something for D/C but I didn't look for those. 
Christmas toys need batteries. 
These are good batteries, last a LONG time in the trail cams and a good while in flashlights. 
This actually cheaper than they were at Thanksgiving.


----------



## shdw633

wingsupply.com is having a flash sale for the next 3 days.  Up to 85% off Scentblocker clothing and items with free shipping for orders of $49 or more.


----------



## coolbreezeroho

Kingscamo.com is having a great sale


----------



## shdw633

coolbreezeroho said:


> Kings.com is having a great sale



Sacramento Kings???


----------



## coolbreezeroho

Kingscamo.com


----------



## coolbreezeroho

shdw633 said:


> Sacramento Kings???


Sorry about that should of been   ...Kingscamo.com


----------



## JHannah92

Midway USA has a lot of their hunting clothing on clearance. I bought some last year (their brand) on sale and I love it.


----------



## 1982ace

Lone wolf has $50 off through January 5. I think I’m going to try a set of their climbing sticks.


----------



## Professor

Anyone planning a Western hunt, or thinking about planning a western hunt, there are some huge savings right now on gear - packs, tents, stoves, sleeping bags, sleeping pads, etc., as well as lightweight packable hunting clothes

mountainsteals.com
theclymb.com
steepandcheap.com


----------



## Professor

more deals
drop.com
campsaver.com


----------



## Professor

dvor.com having a big sale on vortex glass.


----------



## Professor

camofire.com is loaded with Browning gear today.

Having the flu sucks but I am finding all the deals.


----------



## Jim Thompson

www.camofire.com has 8ft, 1500lb, 4pk ratchet straps for $13.75.  Pretty good deal


----------



## jiminbogart

$140 game hoist for $5.
This is at Academy. I saw it on Texas Bowhunter. I don't know if the GA store have the deal.

https://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=754709


----------



## rosewood

jiminbogart said:


> $140 game hoist for $5.
> This is at Academy. I saw it on Texas Bowhunter. I don't know if the GA store have the deal.
> 
> https://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=754709



Shows $139.99 when I pull it up on their webpage.

That may have been an error they fixed.


----------



## JHannah92

Academy has hunting clothes 50% off online. Not just their brand either, big name stuff too. Even some waders on sale.


----------



## shdw633

JHannah92 said:


> Academy has hunting clothes 50% off online. Not just their brand either, big name stuff too. Even some waders on sale.



Went there to look at some cloths and ended up buying a Rossi 17 HMR with a scope for $130 that they had on sale.  Did not see that coming!!


----------



## Stickers

I like to keep watch on this place. I got another millennium m50 hang on comes with 30’ safety rope free shipping for $115.00  They are not on sale now but that got a lot of good stuff to look through. Got to catch it on sale. 

https://www.natchezss.com/


----------



## rosewood

Stickers said:


> I like to keep watch on this place. I got another millennium m50 hang on comes with 30’ safety rope free shipping for $115.00  They are not on sale now but that got a lot of good stuff to look through. Got to catch it on sale.
> 
> https://www.natchezss.com/



They just now started selling to folks in GA again.  I haven't tried them out since they have re-opened the store to us.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dont know the cudde prices well enough to say if very good or not, but take a look at DVOR they are on a flash sale for a few days  https://www.dvor.com/cuddeback-trail-cameras-73-2020-01-24.html


----------



## cramer

I picked up a pair  of Mossy  oak pants for $5 at Walmart  fayetteville  yesterday.
all shirts and pants $5.00


----------



## SCPO

Went to Walmart in Fayetteville and bought 2 pair of Mossy Oak pants for $5 and a Mossy Oak Jacket for $14.99. Thanks for heads up cramer


----------



## ucfireman

Wal-mart camo. Went to the Peachtree city wal-mart. Camo was marked down of course then scanned 1/2 of that. 
Got a Waterproof rain coat and pants 17 each and t shirt for 2.50 and pants for 5. 
Not too bad. 
The snellville store has a 2 man ladder for 59 only 1 left.


----------



## shdw633

I really love my Ghostblind, especially during turkey season and I just found out they are coming out with a new, lighter model.  They are currently all on sales at Ghostblind website and if you add the code EXPO20 you get an additional 20% off.  That would put the standard 46 inch tall Ghostblind at just under $160 and the new 35 inch tall model at just under $140.  They have other products on sale as well so if you are interested now is the time to get one because these very rarely go on sale throughout the year.


----------



## Stickers

Well I hunt private property so having the lightest steps are not necessary but I wanted some good ones and I think I may have found a good deal. I ordered them and I’ll let y’all know if they’re any good when I get them.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Pretty strong deals on Coverts and Stealth cams today https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## Stickers

Jim Thompson said:


> Pretty strong deals on Coverts and Stealth cams today https://www.camofire.com/




Have you got a Cellular one ? If so how do you like them ?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Thompson

Stickers said:


> Have you got a Cellular one ? If so how do you like them ?
> 
> Thanks


No cell cams. Sorry no help


----------



## Stickers

Jim Thompson said:


> No cell cams. Sorry no help



I’ve never needed one and actually need the exercise ? I only put my cameras in certain areas anyway so as to try and not spook a wise old buck out. 
The reason i want a cellular one is actually to catch poachers. I pretty much know who they are but need proof. They have stolen three of my cameras in the last couple years even had two of them up high and amongst limbs to hide them but they got em. I figure if I have a cellular camera then at least I got their pictures.


----------



## 4HAND

Stickers said:


> I’ve never needed one and actually need the exercise ? I only put my cameras in certain areas anyway so as to try and not spook a wise old buck out.
> The reason i want a cellular one is actually to catch poachers. I pretty much know who they are but need proof. They have stolen three of my cameras in the last couple years even had two of them up high and amongst limbs to hide them but they got em. I figure if I have a cellular camera then at least I got their pictures.


I think you can track the cell cameras if stolen too.


----------



## shdw633

Went to my Walmart and they had assemble Blackstone griddle grills on sale.  They may not be at every Walmart but the one near me had their Blackstone Griddles marked down to $110 and some change on their 2 burners and they had a four burner there for $185.  Like I stated that's my Walmart but they may have them for that near your area so I thought I would let you all know because that's a pretty good deal on them.  That was for the ones already assembled that had been on display; so that's why they could be reduced in price as well because they were getting a little rust on them.  Might be worth a trip to your Walmart if you are looking for one any time soon.


----------



## shdw633

Hawk Crawler Deer Cart is currently on Ebay for $119.99 and if you put in the code JPRESDAY in the coupon section of the checkout it will take another $18 off that, so you're getting it for around $102 plus tax if you have to pay any.  Pretty good deal on that deer cart.


----------



## shdw633

Midway has a good deal on Bluetooth Earbuds if anyone is looking for some hearing protection without having to spend $200 plus for it.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019881191?pid=875143

They came to $145 and change when I got them.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Good time to watch the thrift stores for kids camo. I've seen some brand new looking coats and jackets for kids at the goodwill stores lately. 
Walmarts seem to be out of any closeout deer hunting stuff now. Some had good deals, some didn't mark stuff down at all. Varied store to store.


----------



## jiminbogart

Rattlers brand snake chaps $22.50.
https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/4


----------



## 4HAND

gadeerwoman said:


> Good time to watch the thrift stores for kids camo. I've seen some brand new looking coats and jackets for kids at the goodwill stores lately.
> Walmarts seem to be out of any closeout deer hunting stuff now. Some had good deals, some didn't mark stuff down at all. Varied store to store.


Really good tip! I don't know how many sets of camo clothes & pairs of snake boots my son has gone through when he was growing. All slightly used.


----------



## Ruger#3

Sierra has some deals on snake boots going on.

https://www.sierra.com/s~chippewa-snake-boots/


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Yall better keep a check on your Wal mart clearance. One manager told me a couple weeks ago they would be no clearance on Black Powder.....My buddy standing in front of me just bought a CVA Wolf for *$59. *He bought several types of BP bullets, including power belts  for less than $5. Rage BH FOR $7.99.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Academy has had some camo youth hiking type boots for $12. Picked up a brand new pair (original tags still attached) pair of Redhead bonedry camo pants yesterday at a goodwill for $5.99. SCORE!


----------



## Jim Thompson

DVOR has a secret sale on optics right now including the Vortex HD 10x42.  This is a good price on a very good pair of binocs.

May have to login for it

https://www.dvor.com/vortex-diamond...promotion=secret-sale-on-optics-30-2020-03-14


----------



## jammeri5




----------



## splatek

I thought for sure this was going to be a deal for TOILET PAPER, BAHAHHAHAA


----------



## Ruger#3

MidWay has 45% off some badlands backpacks.

https://www.midwayusa.com/badlands/b?bid=2415


----------



## sghoghunter

jammeri5 said:


> View attachment 1007095



I’ve had one for going on 3 yrs and love it


----------



## Milkman

For anyone in the Newton/Walton/Morgan vicinity. 
There is a store at the intersection of Ga 11and Ga 142 just north of Mansfield. It’s called Pony Express Bargain Barn. It’s in a building that used to be a gas station. Lots of odd and end outdoor stuff. Deer stands, deer carts, feeders, gas grills, waders, coolers, trail cameras. Some stuff is first quality some scratch and dent or torn boxes. I think they have a Facebook page. 
Some good deals.


----------



## coolbreezeroho

Kingscamo is selling hoodies for 15 dollars....Decent deal


----------



## Philbow

Nosler 223 bonded bullet cartridge sale:
http://www.shootersproshop.com/nosl...130352169&mc_cid=a7e04842c0&mc_eid=a421e4d31f


The bullets worked on my granddaughter's and niece's deer.


----------



## ssramage

Spartan is running a deal for a Gocam and lock box for $309. Use code 2019-THANKS for an extra 10% off.


----------



## bevills1

KentuckyGunCo has Browning Buck Shadow 8" Hunting Boot for $36.14 (Regularly $129) plus $11.99 flat rate shipping at https://www.kygunco.com/Product/Vie...eting&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Under 300 .  They also have them in Realtree Xtra uninsulated or with 400 grams Thinsulate.


----------



## Vaughn726

*Muck Boots $70 Shipped*

                                                                                                   https://www.bradsdeals.com/p/447356?c_id=4839&u_id=90977504&d=043020&channel=email&utm_source=email&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=bradsdeals.NL_Daily_Newsletter_PDSModelA_04302020_4840&u_g=m


----------



## shdw633

Been awful quiet out there....no one hearing about anybody putting out some good deals on equipment??


----------



## shdw633

Buck Dropper said:


> Hey guys & gals, just wanted to let y’all know Lacrosse Footwear is having a big sale on their website. Up to 35% off. Good deal if you’re in the market for some boots.
> 
> www.lacrossefootwear.com
> 
> Mods, I know this isn’t the gear deals thread but figured it would be seen more here. If you have to move it, I understand.



I'm putting this up here from Buck Dropper because I found their snake boots to be a great price, but the sizes are disappearing quickly.


----------



## treadwell

Only size 5 left


----------



## shdw633

treadwell said:


> Only size 5 left



I felt lucky to get size 12 medium, even though I prefer a wide, but the wides were nearly all sold out by the time I got to them on Friday.


----------



## bilgerat

Wallmart has the Halo 600 rangefinder on sale for $75.00, just ordered one online with free shipping!


----------



## chris41081

Badlands 50% off coupon code
BLFF2020GEARUP
just ordered a Diablo pack and this code works! It says valid until 7/19


----------



## shdw633

Sportsmansoutfitters.com has KN95 masks for $19.95 for 10 plus free shipping. Better those than the paper towel ones with rubber bands I see all over the place.


----------



## Buck70

shdw633 said:


> Sportsmansoutfitters.com has N95 masks for $19.95 for 10 plus free shipping. Better those than the paper towel ones with rubber bands I see all over the place.


Thanks, just bought some.


----------



## leecrook

Was is Academy last night and ran across the Muddy Hunter 12 Trail Camera for $30.  I cant seem to find on their website but below is a link to the exact package I found in store.  Maybe an old lot that this store somehow located??


----------



## bilgerat

leecrook said:


> Was is Academy last night and ran across the Muddy Hunter 12 Trail Camera for $30.  I cant seem to find on their website but below is a link to the exact package I found in store.  Maybe an old lot that this store somehow located??


that's a great cam, ive got 2


----------



## JHannah92

Midway USA has a Hawk lock on/climbing sticks combo on sale for $210. Seems like a good deal. 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...-link&utm_campaign=hawk-treestand-stick-combo


----------



## Ruger#3

Academy has 10% off for First Responders, Military and Medical Staff through Sept 11, online or in store.


----------



## shdw633

Sportsmans outfitters is having a closeout on their Tenpoint and Barnett Crossbows. Pretty good price for someone looking for a new one for this season.

https://www.sportsmansoutfitters.com/collections/closeout-crossbows


----------



## Buck70

Heckuva deal right there, thanks.


----------



## JHannah92

Amazon has the steel summit viper on sale for $112 bucks. Can't beat that for a good cheap climber.


----------



## Pig Predator

JHannah92 said:


> Amazon has the steel summit viper on sale for $112 bucks. Can't beat that for a good cheap climber.


Thanks man. Just what I needed. Got 3 on order.


----------



## Philbow

Midway.usa has the Remington 250 savage 100 grain on sale for $17.99 per box.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1001781935?pid=141214

And now free shipping on over $49 purchases:
https://www.midwayusa.com/promo/fre...tent=main-image-link&utm_campaign=bb-freeship


----------



## delacroix

JHannah92 said:


> Amazon has the steel summit viper on sale for $112 bucks. Can't beat that for a good cheap climber.


How those hold up left on the tree all season? Rust?


----------



## NickDeer

delacroix said:


> How those hold up left on the tree all season? Rust?


I would assume you would need to get new cables each year if you leave it out. If you took the cables out each time I wouldn't see it being too bad. Might need a new coat of paint, Summits are known for their paint not lasting.


----------



## ngamtns

Ordered one of these Sunday and already received today. Seems like a good deal. We will see how it works.


----------



## shdw633

ngamtns said:


> Ordered one of these Sunday and already received today. Seems like a good deal. We will see how it works.



I appreciate the information, I just ordered one today!!


----------



## shdw633

Just picked up a Moultrie seed spreader for $111.50 and fee shipping off the Home Depot website.  This is the smaller spreader and only holds 50 pounds but the price is right and it has good reviews.  I had the larger Moultrie spreader up until this spring for a lot of years with little issues and this one has better reviews than that one ever did.


----------



## chrislibby88

Firstlite camo brand has a 20% off sale ending today if anyone wants some seriously good merino base layers.


----------



## chrislibby88

SKREgear is also having a 40% off sale.


----------



## rosewood

Yes I know Nikon has can discontinue manufacturing rifle scopes. However they supposed to still warranty the ones that are out there and they got some good deals. And they're good scopes. Academy has all their Nikon rifle scopes on sale for 30% off.  Looks like the crossbow scope is on sale too. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jim Ammons

https://shopdunns.com/?s=Barnett+Wi...g+REG+$449.99+SALE+$184.99!&post_type=product


Barnett Wildgame Innovations XB380 Crossbow Pkg REG $449.99 SALE $184.99!!


----------



## rosewood

Jim Ammons said:


> https://shopdunns.com/?s=Barnett+Wildgame+Innovations+XB380+Crossbow+Pkg+REG+$449.99+SALE+$184.99!&post_type=product
> 
> 
> Barnett Wildgame Innovations XB380 Crossbow Pkg REG $449.99 SALE $184.99!!


That is a great price.  If I didn't already have a crossbow, I would scoop one up.

Rosewood


----------



## 4HAND




----------



## shdw633

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1035170



When you do your search just put in the Barnett Wildgame Innovations XB380 and it will bring the deal up.


----------



## rosewood

The link didn't work.  However, I found you can click on the bow section on the left menu and then you can drill down to the crossbow.

Rosewood


----------



## CroMagnum

For any professional outfitters, guides, or retailers and my very own US military veterans, I'd recommend you give some thought to applhying with guidefitters.com. I just became aware of them and haven't placed an order yer but they have some amazing deals from multiple retailers we all have heard of (Federal, Alps Outdoors, First Lite, etc). You have to apply and be vetted but it's free and, again, the discounts are awesome from what I've seen


----------



## Jim Ammons

Sorry link worked yesterday. _got it in an e-mail from Dunn's. Like Rosewood stated you can pull it up by doing it the way he stated. Still on sale today._


----------



## K80Shooter

Jim Ammons said:


> Sorry link worked yesterday. _got it in an e-mail from Dunn's. Like Rosewood stated you can pull it up by doing it the way he stated. Still on sale today._


Just enter    XB380 Crossbow   in the search box and press enter and it comes right up.


----------



## 4HAND

Anyone have one of these? Good price, but reviews weren't too favorable.


----------



## maspain2112

K80Shooter said:


> Just enter    XB380 Crossbow   in the search box and press enter and it comes right up.


Link worked for me. Mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## ngamtns

Academy sports has most of the Nikon scopes on sale for 50% off. Very slim pickings but still a few great deals.


----------



## Ruger#3

Selected Badlands packs 50% off at Midway for Labor day sale.


----------



## bfriendly

HuntStand Labor Day sale ends today. I’m sure they are always offering discounts, but I finally took the plunge today and upgraded to HuntStand Pro. 20% off so I got it for $19.99/yr


----------



## Ugahunter2013

Cabelas has the MT050 Goretex Extreme Parkas for $50 off. Not the $100 off they had last year, but I snagged them. The bibs are on sale too I think.


----------



## K80Shooter

IMHO the best you can get for the money.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...=main-image-link&utm_campaign=vortex-viper-65


----------



## Dusty Roads

ATN thermal binoculars and others on Refurbished sale-great discounts.


----------



## chrislibby88

FirstLite apparel is having a 20% off sale right now, SKRE gear is 15% off too I think.


----------



## Gaswamp

chrislibby88 said:


> FirstLite apparel is having a 20% off sale right now, SKRE gear is 15% off too I think.


it would have to be 50% for me...thats some expensive gear


----------



## chrislibby88

Gaswamp said:


> it would have to be 50% for me...thats some expensive gear


Dude their base layers are awesome. I’ve got their wool camo pants too, those are the most comfortable pants I’ve ever worn in the widest range of temps.


----------



## Gaswamp

chrislibby88 said:


> Dude their base layers are awesome. I’ve got their wool camo pants too, those are the most comfortable pants I’ve ever worn in the widest range of temps.


Man I'm sure its the cats meow but just can't see paying that kind of money for something made in Asia


----------



## chrislibby88

Gaswamp said:


> Man I'm sure its the cats meow but just can't see paying that kind of money for something made in Asia


Check out Gulch Gear. Made in USA. I don’t think they have a sale going on though.


----------



## Bruiser

Vortex Viper HD 10x42 binos on sale at BPS for $299. 

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/vortex-viper-hd-binoculars


----------



## Jim Thompson

$10 reflective fall lines from gorilla.  After shipping ended up about 14 each. Very good deal.

https://www.feradyne.com/g-tac-fall-defense-line/?utm_source=Covert&utm_campaign=b2b2572c3c-11/27+-+Black+Friday+-+COVERT&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_0d7186d39d-b2b2572c3c-73945636&goal=0_0d7186d39d-b2b2572c3c-73945636&mc_cid=b2b2572c3c&mc_eid=2959630860


----------



## AvidXplorer

Really thinking of buying some windproof layering.  Huntworth is having 35% off everything.

https://huntworthgear.com/mens/


----------



## CroMagnum

I'm in the market for rain gear too but I'm a spot and stalk hunter and occasional ground blinds so I want to keep it as light as possible while keeping quality of the gear in mind. Let me know what you decide to go with.  I've been looking at everything from Fisrt Lite and Frogg Toggs to the old rain ponchos like I had in the infantry. Leaning towards the poncho due to it's versatility


----------



## Gaswamp

Jim Thompson said:


> $10 reflective fall lines from gorilla.  After shipping ended up about 14 each. Very good deal.
> 
> https://www.feradyne.com/g-tac-fall-defense-line/?utm_source=Covert&utm_campaign=b2b2572c3c-11/27+-+Black+Friday+-+COVERT&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_0d7186d39d-b2b2572c3c-73945636&goal=0_0d7186d39d-b2b2572c3c-73945636&mc_cid=b2b2572c3c&mc_eid=2959630860


dang hate I missed that one


----------



## Silver Britches

Danner boots 25% off sitewide sale from Friday, Nov 27th through Friday, Dec 4th, 2020. https://www.danner.com Might be able to find yourself a nice pair of hunting boots. Their snake boots look nice.


----------



## bilgerat

women's lacrosse rubber insulated hunting boots %50 off sale.....'70 bucks! get your woman some good boots for Christmas
LaCrosse Footwear - Women's Switchgrass Realtree Edge 800G


----------



## bilgerat

Mens Alpha burley pros are on sale for $135 too at Lacrosse


----------



## dang

CroMagnum said:


> I'm in the market for rain gear too but I'm a spot and stalk hunter and occasional ground blinds so I want to keep it as light as possible while keeping quality of the gear in mind. Let me know what you decide to go with.  I've been looking at everything from Fisrt Lite and Frogg Toggs to the old rain ponchos like I had in the infantry. Leaning towards the poncho due to it's versatility


I can vouch for the first lite rain gear. This is my second season using both their stormlight jacket and pants. Light weight, very packable, obviously keeps you dry...I have no complaints. The jacket is not very baggy so may want to consider that if you have bulky layers. Only downside in my opinion is $$$! But mine was a gift.


----------



## Geffellz18

Rocky boots has some real nice hunting gear and other stuff on sale on their main website, plus a 20% discount code on top of it right now.
Rockyboots.com
Rocky20-discount code


----------



## hambone76

This is a very generous offer.
Once you are signed up and accepted into the program, the discounted price is shown as you browse the items. 

https://www.firstlite.com/pages/proapp


----------



## ngamtns

Home Depot has the sportsman generators marked down today only. Some as much as 50% off.


----------



## Dusty Roads

ngamtns said:


> Home Depot has the sportsman generators marked down today only. Some as much as 50% off.


Dang-miss that.


----------



## ucfireman

Walmart in Centerville .


----------



## whitter

A vendor's take on ammo sales that is quiet interesting:


----------



## rosewood

Hard to argue with their logic.


----------



## Geestring

Amen! Good for them


----------



## bfriendly

ucfireman said:


> Walmart in Centerville .


I’ve got the same two stands, got them last year.....that two man stand is really awesome and you will be amazed how light it is. When I took it down after season, I picked it up and tossed it in the back of the boat! Honestly, I don’t know why all stands don’t have that primal jaw system either....makes setting it up solo a cinch!


----------



## shdw633

Sure has gotten slow in the hunting deals section!!  Is no one finding any deals out there or are we all just broke from last season????


----------



## bfriendly

Just got a new turkey vest coming from midway USA.....Theirs is on sale for $55


----------



## rosewood

shdw633 said:


> Sure has gotten slow in the hunting deals section!!  Is no one finding any deals out there or are we all just broke from last season????


Dang near quit shopping.  The cost of ammo and supplies has gotten so ridiculous, I have about forgot to look for anything else either.

Rosewood


----------



## Gbr5pb

Got to see if I’m going to have a place to hunt before I buy anymore stuff


----------



## bfriendly

bfriendly said:


> Just got a new turkey vest coming from midway USA.....Theirs is on sale for $55


Just a heads up, I LOVE THIS VEST! I’ve already weighed it down some......thermocell with xtra tank and pads was one of the first things in. This one fits like a glove and even has a tightening band on the box call pocket to keep it quiet......love love love it!


----------



## bilgerat

Redfield 10x42 binos 57% off ...$65 w/ free ship.....and a benie cap free gift!!  '

cheap!!!

Redfield Revolt 10x42mm Binocular | 57% Off 3.9 Star Rating w/ Free Shipping (opticsplanet.com)


----------



## shdw633

Tactacam Reveal X is out!!  You can get them online at Walmart for $120 and free shipping or Gander Mountain/Camping World for $132 plus shipping.


----------



## shdw633

shdw633 said:


> Tactacam Reveal X is out!!  You can get them online at Walmart for $120 and free shipping or Gander Mountain/Camping World for $132 plus shipping.



WOW, Walmart is out of stock already!!!


----------



## shdw633

shdw633 said:


> WOW, Walmart is out of stock already!!!



They have now pulled them down from their site and when I clicked on the camera I was in the process of buying it showed the price of $140 now.


----------



## Vaughn726

Sportsman Warehouse has some good deals on Xpedition bows.


----------



## Snookpimpin

Any good sales going on for the 4th ???


----------



## Gaswamp

Muck boots has 50%...good luck with sizes


----------



## Ugahunter2013

Huntstand has their Pro Membership upgrade on sale today. Regular $29.99/year on sale for $20.99 today only.


----------



## riskyb

Saw some muddy cameras at academy for 29.99 I think either 12 or 14mp


----------



## Ugahunter2013

riskyb said:


> Saw some muddy cameras at academy for 29.99 I think either 12 or 14mp




I saw that too, but i also saw where the trigger speed was 1+ second. I don't have any cameras with trigger speeds that slow, I wonder how they would work?


----------



## Chas

Ugahunter2013 said:


> I saw that too, but i also saw where the trigger speed was 1+ second. I don't have any cameras with trigger speeds that slow, I wonder how they would work?[/QUOTE They work great, solid pics for a 29.99 camera, i own about 12 of em.


----------



## Chas

riskyb said:


> Saw some muddy cameras at academy for 29.99 I think either 12 or 14mp


Solid cameras, I own a bunch of em and friends all have em.


----------



## Tully

bilgerat said:


> women's lacrosse rubber insulated hunting boots %50 off sale.....'70 bucks! worktime get your woman some good boots for Christmas
> LaCrosse Footwear - Women's Switchgrass Realtree Edge 800G



It's interesting, thanks


----------



## Ugahunter2013

Chas said:


> Solid cameras, I own a bunch of em and friends all have em.




Do you have them over corn? With the slow trigger speed, I don't see how it can get a picture of a deer walking down a trail? Not doubting you, but just curious. At that price if they perform well its a no brainer.


----------



## Chas

Ugahunter2013 said:


> Do you have them over corn? With the slow trigger speed, I don't see how it can get a picture of a deer walking down a trail? Not doubting you, but just curious. At that price if they perform well its a no brainer.


Corn, trails, scrapes, food plots, all of the above, never had an issue.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Saw a childs HSS safety system harness at the Madison Goodwill store a day ago for $10. Looked like it would fit up to around 12-14 year old. Great deal if someone needs one.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Chas said:


> Corn, trails, scrapes, food plots, all of the above, never had an issue.



Bought the Muddy cam for 32 bucks out the door from Academy, so far pretty impressed with camera speed and quality, got a pic of my neighbor riding by. Free shipping too, ordered another one yesterday.


----------



## lampern

Midwayusa is having a 'camo tuesday' sale on Sept 7th with deals on hunting clothing


----------



## maspain2112

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/spypoint-cell-link-universal-cellular-adapter


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Midway USA has Browning Strike Force Cameras on sale for $99. 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1020771780


----------



## Pig Predator

Red Hawk Rifles are having a clearance sale on all their demo optics. I just picked up a * Zeiss Conquest V4 6-24x50 Rifle Scope* for $1028 shipped with protection plan. I've been having a hard time finding that scope anywhere. They are zeiss, nightforce, leica, swarovski and kahles dealers.


----------



## JustUs4All

Franklins in Athens had a good supply of CCI's 4tab musket caps.


----------



## GAoutdoor

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Midway USA has Browning Strike Force Cameras on sale for $99.
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1020771780


Thanks for this! They currently have free shipping, though I believe that ends today.


----------



## JHannah92

Academy has their Magellan brand camo on sale. Bought my son some insulated coveralls for 28 bucks.


----------



## HogKillaDNR

Farm Systems Inc has a nice selection of inventory.  It's just north of Dothan, AL about 25 miles up.


----------



## LTFDretired

Hunting Teacher said:


> Dang I wish!
> Our WalMarts down here in what was the South and now is Newer York don't have enough hunting inventory to have extra. Gotta get up north of Lake City before we really start seeing enough hunting stuff to actually find something to buy! That is some incredible deals!!


And forget traveling from SW FL for those deals ?


----------



## shdw633

Anybody do business with WISH website.  I was looking at a Killer Instinct Burner 415 Crossbow on Amazon and they want $315 for it but i found it on the WISH website and after discounts it came to $272 after taxes and free shipping and said i could have it by Weds, what do you think.


----------



## Pig Predator

shdw633 said:


> Anybody do business with WISH website.  I was looking at a Killer Instinct Burner 415 Crossbow on Amazon and they want $315 for it but i found it on the WISH website and after discounts it came to $272 after taxes and free shipping and said i could have it by Weds, what do you think.


I have the boss 405. I paid $370 for last year. I havent had any problems out of it. I would recommend a heavier bolt and broadhead to get it back down to around 390 fps though.


----------



## shdw633

Pig Predator said:


> I have the boss 405. I paid $370 for last year. I havent had any problems out of it. I would recommend a heavier bolt and broadhead to get it back down to around 390 fps though.



Thanks Pig Predator but i was referring to doing business with the WISH company and if anybody had done business with them.


----------



## ucfireman

I get their emails, some deals look too good to be true, but its a big website that's been around a while. Seems if it was big problems it would be gone by now. 
I don't know, but if you go through let us know your experience. 



shdw633 said:


> Thanks Pig Predator but i was referring to doing business with the WISH company and if anybody had done business with them.


----------



## Philbow

Shooter Pro Shop has the 64 grain bonded 223 ammunition on sale.

223 Rem 64g Bonded Solid Base DEFENSE Ammunition (20ct) (shootersproshop.com) 

They also have just the bullets on sale if you reload. I use these bullets and the partition for my Granddaughters deer hunting.


----------



## HogKillaDNR

Philbow said:


> Shooter Pro Shop has the 64 grain bonded 223 ammunition on sale.
> 
> 223 Rem 64g Bonded Solid Base DEFENSE Ammunition (20ct) (shootersproshop.com)
> 
> They also have just the bullets on sale if you reload. I use these bullets and the partition for my Granddaughters deer hunting.



I might need to get some of that.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Seeing any good Black Friday deals?


----------



## JHannah92

Academy has all their Magellan brand boots half off. I bought some snake boots earlier for like 60 bucks


----------



## bevills1

The Vortex Venom Red Dot 3 minute is $169.99 with free shipping after applying $80 discount code at https://palmettostatearmory.com/vor...=20211129&utm_term=morning&utm_content=506417 for cyber Monday.

Edit: They also have the 6 minute version at https://palmettostatearmory.com/vor...0211128&utm_term=afternoon&utm_content=656180 for the same price after applying code there.


----------



## shdw633

JHannah92 said:


> Academy has all their Magellan brand boots half off. I bought some snake boots earlier for like 60 bucks


Appears they have them on sale again.  Good deal for snake boots


----------



## georgiadawgs44

shdw633 said:


> Appears they have them on sale again.  Good deal for snake boots


I went to their website and they have their snake boots listed for $64. Half off. But when I add them to the cart and go to check out they are $109. Full price.


----------



## JustUs4All

Might have been clearance on some over stock sizes that sold out - ???


----------



## snooker1

Tractor Supply had 200# Boss Buck Feeder on clearance for $149.99. They on had 2 left.


----------



## westcobbdog

Picked up another pair of Lacrosse alpha lite boots at Academy for $49.


----------



## Gaswamp

westcobbdog said:


> Picked up another pair of Lacrosse alpha lite boots at Academy for $49.


great price


----------



## Broken Tine

Dick's Sporting Goods online deal.
Wildgame Innovations 14 MP camera $24.99 (eligible for a $10 mail-in rebate)


----------



## Buck70

Broken Tine said:


> Dick's Sporting Goods online deal.
> Wildgame Innovations 14 MP camera $24.99 (eligible for a $10 mail-in rebate)
> 
> View attachment 1131742


Thanks


----------



## Chas

Someone may have posted already but walmart has a bunch of hunting clothes, accessories, etc. on sale, some stuff you have to actually price check and some have stickers on it, got some bow hangers and a few hoodies about 75% off, I am sure alot of the other stuff is the same.


----------



## westcobbdog

Chas said:


> Someone may have posted already but walmart has a bunch of hunting clothes, accessories, etc. on sale, some stuff you have to actually price check and some have stickers on it, got some bow hangers and a few hoodies about 75% off, I am sure alot of the other stuff is the same.


I got a youth hoodie $4, lots of blind cover material on the cheap, too.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Walmart in Locust Grove has 10 and 15 pound anchor on clearance for $10.


----------



## Philbow

Shooter Pro Shop has Nosler 150 grain partition 270 blemished bullets on sale for $25.95/50. And several other 270 bullets at good prices for Nosler.
270 Caliber 150gr Partition (50ct) (BLEM) (shootersproshop.com)

And now they are gone. 4/4


----------



## lampern

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1020667536

Oakley brand lightweight boots on sale at Midwayusa


----------



## lampern

Cold Steel SRK knife (made in Taiwan) on sale and ships free

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019033160


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Lowe’s in Stockbridge yesterday. They had a few of them.


----------



## NickDeer

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Lowe’s in Stockbridge yesterday. They had a few of them. View attachment 1160898View attachment 1160899


Heckuva deal


----------



## Howard Roark

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019946528


----------



## coolbreezeroho

The danner website has their snakeproof boots on closeout pretty good deals on them

*Pronghorn Snake Boot*
*Side-Zip 17" Brown*



Regular Price$330.00Sale Price$132


----------



## rosewood

And my size is out of stock..


----------



## wcg2

Cabelas has the heavyweight ecwcs base layer quarter zip top and bottoms on sale for half price(34.97) each with free shipping.


----------



## Fletch

coolbreezeroho said:


> The danner website has their snakeproof boots on closeout pretty good deals on them
> 
> *Pronghorn Snake Boot*
> *Side-Zip 17" Brown*
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Price$330.00Sale Price$132


Thank you was able to get my size


----------



## NickDeer

coolbreezeroho said:


> The danner website has their snakeproof boots on closeout pretty good deals on them
> 
> *Pronghorn Snake Boot*
> *Side-Zip 17" Brown*
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Price$330.00Sale Price$132





Fletch said:


> Thank you was able to get my size


Y’all have any experience with these? They look good but the reviews on their website aren’t good. Just wondering what y’all thought


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I have had a pair for about 8 years now. They are good boots but they will leak in a creek or when submerged over time.


----------



## NickDeer

$100.00 dollars off
https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/leupold-mckenzie-binoculars


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Great deals at Euro Optics, picked up this Trijicon today! 

https://www.eurooptic.com/Trijicon-...nter-Dot-30mm-Matte-Black-Riflescope-290.aspx


----------



## NickDeer

Kwaksmoka said:


> Great deals at Euro Optics, picked up this Trijicon today!
> 
> https://www.eurooptic.com/Trijicon-...nter-Dot-30mm-Matte-Black-Riflescope-290.aspx


Woah


----------



## NickDeer

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1023224742?pid=842501

Just bit the bullet and bought my first cell cam. On sale for $99.99
Free shipping with code: OFFER66666


----------



## HogKillaDNR

NickDeer said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1023224742?pid=842501
> 
> Just bit the bullet and bought my first cell cam. On sale for $99.99
> Free shipping with code: OFFER66666


I might have to get one at this price.


----------



## HughW2

Costco had these in end cap displays.  Don’t know if this is a great price until I research, but GON members might be interested!

LEM vacuum sealer: LEM Max Vac Pro $650.

Reactor Cellular Game Camera $139


----------



## HughW2

I just checked the LEM website and this is an $1100 vacuum sealing unit.  Very pricey but is considered professional kitchen quality.  If you process several deer and or pigs each year it may be worth the investment.


----------



## BeerThirty

HughW2 said:


> I just checked the LEM website and this is an $1100 vacuum sealing unit.  Very pricey but is considered professional kitchen quality.  If you process several deer and or pigs each year it may be worth the investment.


I can confirm this. During my time on the meat production side of the business   I worked with our food scientists and culinary chefs quite often in our research center/meat lab.  They had 3 or 4 of these machines for R&D, samples, etc.. They are top notch and blow any food saver out of the water


----------



## Brookser

Gritr has some on sale Win and Rem .223 ammo https://gritrsports.com/shooting/ammunition/rifle-ammo/223-ammo/  might not be for your deer hunting but personally, I order few boxes since hogs been running wild lately out here.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Fantastic deal on this Burris E1 3-9x50 at $139.97  Really good glass with an amazing exit pupil making them really bright in low light. I don't think there's a better hunting scope at 3 times the price. I own several of these myself and have used them for years.
https://www.sportsmans.com/hunting-...s-e1-fullfield-ballistic-rifle-scope/p/314458


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Don't own one of these sightrons but have heard good things about their scopes. $109.97  sounds pretty good.
https://www.sportsmans.com/hunting-...ron-sih-3-9x40mm-rifle-scope-moa-20/p/1705235
I have done business with sportsman's warehouse and they are good to go.


----------



## lampern

Camo Tuesday at MidwayUSA Sept 6th

https://www.midwayusa.com/camo-tuesday


----------



## Lick Skillet

Summit Treestands 20 percent off plus free shipping. Use promo code BACK20


----------



## CivilWolf

Lick Skillet said:


> Summit Treestands 20 percent off plus free shipping. Use promo code BACK20


Where?


----------



## Lick Skillet

CivilWolf said:


> Where?



On their website. Enter the code at checkout.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Good deal on Muddy Trail Camera

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1023270678


----------



## georgiadawgs44

They also have the cell camera on sale. 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/102450218


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Amazon and academy have the moultrie edge on sale for 79.99


----------



## ssramage

Ground Blinds on sale at Rogers Sporting Goods. Settled on a new Primos Full Frontal for $169.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/primos-full-frontal-ground-blind-camo


----------



## Snookpimpin

Does anyone know of a game cam trade in? Dicks use to do it around this time.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Sure do miss Dicks Sporting Goods


----------



## GregoryB.

Gbr5pb said:


> Sure do miss Dicks


 
I may would have phrased that a bit differently.


----------



## Ruger#3

PSA Daily Deal on .45 ammo is pretty good for todays prices. Reloadable brass as well.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/ammo-inc-signature-230gr-jhp-45-acp-ammo-20-rds-box.html


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Snookpimpin said:


> Does anyone know of a game cam trade in? Dicks use to do it around this time.


Bass pro had one in the latest flyer I received. Think it started out at $20 per cam, maybe ??‍


----------



## ucfireman

Snookpimpin said:


> Does anyone know of a game cam trade in? Dicks use to do it around this time.


Bass pro


----------



## ssramage

First Lite has their short sleeve wick shirts on sale 30% off today. Excellent warm weather hunting shirts.


----------



## killerv

BeerThirty said:


> I can confirm this. During my time on the meat production side of the business   I worked with our food scientists and culinary chefs quite often in our research center/meat lab.  They had 3 or 4 of these machines for R&D, samples, etc.. They are top notch and blow any food saver out of the water




I just used one of these for the first time a few weeks back. Place we stayed while fishing had one. It was a learning curve from a food saver. It wasnt as fast either. Had to play around with the seal and cool settings...and whats up with having to "oil" them?


----------



## Ruger#3

There was a thread recently on .410 slugs, PSA deal of the day.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/vet...eals&utm_campaign=20220914&utm_term=afternoon


----------



## Ruger#3

For Remington fans Midway has .308 Core-Lokt 180 grains on sale.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...roduct_10_link&utm_campaign=hb-sierra-prairie


----------



## shootemall

Saw Southwest is having a sale with fares as low as $29, but need to purchase by 11:59 pm today.  This isn't necessarily a "hunting" deal,  but to keep it relevant to the forum, you could maybe fly out a family member(s) and do a hunt or fly out and hunt/fish somewhere else.


----------



## Philbow

Don't know how much longer the sale will last, but a 
*7.62x39 Right Side Charging Rifle | 16" Parkerized Heavy Barrel for*
*$349.99*
*BCA | 7.62x39 Right Side Charging Rifle | 16" Parkerized Heavy Barrel | 1:10 Twist | Carbine Length Gas System | 15" MLOK | Forged Lower | No Magazine (bearcreekarsenal.com) *


----------



## Milkman

TSC has marked down food plot seed. Makes Christmas stocking gifts.


----------



## lampern

Renegade
					

The Renegade is a perfectly sized pack for day hunts. It utilizes a front and top loading design for ease of packing and features a top lid for quick access to essential items. The stretch side pockets can fit water bottles, tripods, or spotting scopes. Side compression straps and a front load...




					eberlestock.com
				




Eberlestock Renegade pack on sale


----------



## rosewood

AA and AAA on sale at Ace.  Have seen sales at Lowes in the past, but haven't seen them on sale this year.

Rosewood


----------



## lampern

70 liter pack for 60 dollars. Can't vouch for the quality but the price is decent









						MIL SPEC PLUS HIKING BACKPACK 70 LITER
					

MIL SPEC PLUS HIKING BACKPACK 70 LITER 15-0168, 150168, Mil-Spec Plus 70 Liter Backpack lightweight, new pack




					majorsurplus.com


----------



## bany

Meatyourmaker.com up to 25% off sale


----------



## B. White

Bass Pro Black Friday ad has the Wraith for 399


----------



## ucfireman

Do you have any 1st hand experience with them? 
I had looked a little at the ATN  x sight .
I am wanting a night vision. 


B. White said:


> Bass Pro Black Friday ad has the Wraith for 399
> 
> View attachment 1190702


----------



## B. White

ucfireman said:


> Do you have any 1st hand experience with them?
> I had looked a little at the ATN  x sight .
> I am wanting a night vision.



Not enough to know very much.  I bought one after seeing a lot of good reviews online and here and have played with it over the last couple of weeks on a PSA 22lr upper.  It is easy enough to use.  It does go through AA batteries pretty quick, so I'll switch to rechargeable.


----------



## Ugahunter2013

LEM has 25%  off their website the next 48 hours.


----------



## HM

Good page to check regularly

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?Discounts and Deals=Clearance&Discounts and Deals=Sale&sortBy=3


----------



## rosewood

HM said:


> Good page to check regularly
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/s?Discounts and Deals=Clearance&Discounts and Deals=Sale&sortBy=3


That cost me too much money.


----------



## BCAPES

ucfireman said:


> Do you have any 1st hand experience with them?
> I had looked a little at the ATN  x sight .
> I am wanting a night vision.


JUst my .02 - I had a Sightmark and was disappointed in the distance I could see even with a high power IR. I got the ATN X Sight and couldn't be more happy. Their customer service is 2nd to none as well.

I will add that the built-in lithium battery will last many many hours on one charge.


----------



## NickDeer

Yall be posting those black friday and cyber monday deals!


----------



## Sixes

Millennium tree seat









						Millennium Treestands M-300 Tree Seat Aluminum Green
					

The M300 tree seat is not a tree stand. It’s a comfortMAX seat (with back) that weighs just 4 pounds. It can be folded flat and carried with its...




					www.midwayusa.com


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Dark Night Outdoors is having some really sweet deals on Thermals and night vision. I love doing business with them.Super knowledgeable about their products and will take the time to go over the options and features. No hidden or add on costs. Taxes,(outside Illinois) shipping etc. Couldnt post a link to Black Friday cyber Monday deals, had to screen shot them.
The Wraith is same as bass pros 100 off 399 deal (429 after tax at bps)  and they have both the 2x and 4x  versions in stock.
The Iray bolt tl35 is serious equipment $600 instant rebate with a 5 year 1 week turnaround warranty.
They also have the new Pulsar Talions in stock. And will beat anybodys price on thermal and NV optics.


----------



## Ruger#3

Norma running some ammo sales.

.308 150 grain at 16.99


----------



## Gaswamp

Ruger#3 said:


> Norma running some ammo sales.
> 
> .308 150 grain at 16.99


link?


----------



## Ruger#3

Gaswamp said:


> link?








						On Sale Ammunition
					

Norma Precision Inc located in Savannah, GA offers sales & discounted products for our customers to explore. View Norma's wide product range




					normashooting.com


----------



## flip24

Trophyline is running 15% off of everything and free holiday shipping ... just picked up a kit with sticks, platform and a duck ascender and got 15% off of all of it...


----------



## Milkman

Hunting Boots | Men's Hunting Boots, Women's Hunting Boots
					

Shop the best hunting boots, including hunting boots for men, women's hunting boots & more at Academy Sports + Outdoors. Free Shipping on select orders!




					www.academy.com


----------



## WOODIE13

Rural King has blinds and tree stands marked down 50%, don't know if you have them around or not






						Rural King - America's Farm and Home Store
					

Rural King is America's Farm and Home Store. Our product offering includes all types of farm supplies, clothing, housewares, tools, fencing, and more.




					www.ruralking.com


----------



## Antfinn88

Trophyline is offering 20% off right now.


----------



## TJay

My son just ordered this binocular from BassPro, I have one just like it and I'm really happy with it.


			https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/vortex-viper-hd-binoculars
		

Save $200, heckuva deal.


----------



## Ruger#3

TJay said:


> My son just ordered this binocular from BassPro, I have one just like it and I'm really happy with it.
> 
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/vortex-viper-hd-binoculars
> 
> 
> Save $200, heckuva deal.


Dang, I really like mine. They were not discounted this good when I bought them.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

This is a pretty darn good deal also 








						20" Helium Climbing Stick 4 pack
					

The lightest, most portable climbing sticks on the market just made an improvement! Buy the Hawk 20




					www.rogerssportinggoods.com


----------



## Dusty Roads

Palmetto State Arms
 Having a sale 2Jan 23


----------

